# White Privilege Is When......



## Asclepias (May 21, 2016)

A white person comes to the birthday party of a Black girl and gives her a white doll and books with white characters in them for a birthday present. When you get funny looks you dont know what you did wrong and get upset.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 21, 2016)

#FirstWorldProblems


----------



## The Irish Ram (May 22, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> A white person comes to the birthday party of a Black girl and gives her a white doll and books with white characters in them for a birthday present. When you get funny looks you dont know what you did wrong and get upset.



I find that odd considering I had both.  And preferred a football to either.  But of all the dolls my mother had, the one she kept her whole life was her black baby doll.  It was her favorite.


----------



## S.J. (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Asclepias (May 22, 2016)

White Lives Didnt Matter until Black people started proclaiming Black Lives Matter.


----------



## Asclepias (May 22, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > A white person comes to the birthday party of a Black girl and gives her a white doll and books with white characters in them for a birthday present. When you get funny looks you dont know what you did wrong and get upset.
> ...



You find it odd she did that or you find it odd the reaction it generated?


----------



## S.J. (May 22, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> White Lives Didnt Matter until Black people started proclaiming Black Lives Matter.


No, you're all screwed up.  Black lives didn't matter until some white cops offed a couple of thugs.  White lives have always mattered.


----------



## Asclepias (May 22, 2016)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > White Lives Didnt Matter until Black people started proclaiming Black Lives Matter.
> ...


Nope. No one every said anything about white lives mattering until Black people said Black lives matters.  Its your insecurity complex that causes you to say "me too"


----------



## Moonglow (May 22, 2016)

White privilege is when you can use spray on tan, turn orange and think you look good...


----------



## The Irish Ram (May 22, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I find it odd that the only baby doll that would interest a black child is a black one.  I guess white ones are frowned upon.  It makes me feel sad for the child.  What if she wants a white friend later on?   Will that be as wrong as the doll?


----------



## blastoff (May 22, 2016)

White privilege is living in neighborhoods where we don't shoot one another in the streets every day.  

Black lives don't matter at all as evidence the daily black on black street carnage in their hoods.


----------



## OldLady (May 22, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> A white person comes to the birthday party of a Black girl and gives her a white doll and books with white characters in them for a birthday present. When you get funny looks you dont know what you did wrong and get upset.


Were you at that party?  Was the little girl upset or was it her parents and other adult relatives?
See, as a female, we were raised for centuries on the shit that only MEN could write real literature.  We learned how to enjoy it, put ourselves in another's shoes.   Should this little girl miss out on Alice in Wonderland or Harriet the Spy because the characters are white?  It would be a great loss for the little girl.


----------



## Agit8r (May 22, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> A white person comes to the birthday party of a Black girl and gives her a white doll and books with white characters in them for a birthday present. When you get funny looks you dont know what you did wrong and get upset.



That sounds more like the person has Asperger's.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (May 22, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> A white person comes to the birthday party of a Black girl and gives her a white doll and books with white characters in them for a birthday present. When you get funny looks you dont know what you did wrong and get upset.


I would certainly call it rude and insensitive.


----------



## Yarddog (May 22, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> A white person comes to the birthday party of a Black girl and gives her a white doll and books with white characters in them for a birthday present. When you get funny looks you dont know what you did wrong and get upset.



This all sounds like a FIRST WORLD problem to me ,  I'm willing to bet this kid has a pretty good life.  Maybe its time to focus on things that really do matter. IMHO


----------



## The Irish Ram (May 22, 2016)

blastoff said:


> White privilege is living in neighborhoods where we don't shoot one another in the streets every day.
> 
> Black lives don't matter at all as evidence the daily black on black street carnage in their hoods.



  Obama's solution for safe neighborhood is hud housing in the burbs.  He see inequality.  Why should one group have the privilege of safety, when he can make sure no one is safe?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 22, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> White privilege is when you can use spray on tan, turn orange and think you look good...



Black priviledge is when you wear pants around your ankles and you think you look good.


----------



## Anathema (May 22, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> A white person comes to the birthday party of a Black girl and gives her a white doll and books with white characters in them for a birthday present. When you get funny looks you dont know what you did wrong and get upset.



But if the white girl doesn't show up at all (for whatever reason) she's a racist.

Nor does anyone comment when the black kids who were invited to my birthday parties as a kid didn't show up with a gift at all.

Get over it.


----------



## Godboy (May 22, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> A white person comes to the birthday party of a Black girl and gives her a white doll and books with white characters in them for a birthday present. When you get funny looks you dont know what you did wrong and get upset.


You cant blame a guy for trying to give black kids a better role model to play with. Someone has to look out for black kids, since black parents arent.


----------



## Moonglow (May 22, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > White privilege is when you can use spray on tan, turn orange and think you look good...
> ...


That whey they know your down low...Jack..


----------



## 007 (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Owsi68 (May 22, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> White Lives Didnt Matter until Black people started proclaiming Black Lives Matter.


Lol, that is so true!


----------



## Moonglow (May 22, 2016)

007 said:


>


You'd think they'd use different symbols..


----------



## 007 (May 22, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


They both mean the same thing though, so how can one be any worse or better than the other?


----------



## Moonglow (May 22, 2016)

007 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


They aren't to me...Both parties seek the same..


----------



## 007 (May 22, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


I agree.


----------



## Moonglow (May 22, 2016)

007 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


If they had a job like mine, where you work your ass off, they'd be to tired to participate...


----------



## 007 (May 22, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


They'd be too tired to worry about fomenting racism.

Racism is either taught, or is an excuse for ones short comings.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 22, 2016)

White privilege is a phrase with no inherent meaning.  Made up grievance that only blacks can see cause they got the racist vision..........


----------



## Asclepias (May 23, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...


Nothing wrong with having a white friend at all. I have white friends. However, we know that you are shaped by your environment and dolls in particular for girls are shaping tools. These Black girls need to have Black dolls because they will grow up and face a world that downgrades their beauty.


----------



## Asclepias (May 23, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > A white person comes to the birthday party of a Black girl and gives her a white doll and books with white characters in them for a birthday present. When you get funny looks you dont know what you did wrong and get upset.
> ...


Yes I was at the party. The girl was too small to have any idea about the wrongness of the gifts. It was all the Black, Mexican, and even some white people that had the issue.  One white girl even stated out loud "are you kidding me" which was what got the woman upset.

What do you mean by miss out? There is no more value to Alice in Wonderland or any other white based character book than the books with Black characters. It seems like your white privilege just slipped out a little if youre suggesting that.


----------



## Asclepias (May 23, 2016)

007 said:


>



Yes. The white power one is not only inherently racist....its a copy cat.


----------



## Asclepias (May 23, 2016)

007 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Actually they dont mean the same thing.


----------



## Asclepias (May 23, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> White privilege is a phrase with no inherent meaning.  Made up grievance that only blacks can see cause they got the racist vision..........




Thats a defense reaction I easily spotted.


----------



## Fueri (May 23, 2016)

That could be either an opportunity to introduce diversity......or it's raciss.

Or, hey, maybe it's just one little girl giving another little girl a doll and a bunch of adults crapping themselves over it for no good reason, thereby turning an innocent thing into something nefarious.

Pouring ever-y-thing through some sort of racism filter is pretty fucking nutzo, far as I'm concerned.

want a racist story involving a doll?  I've got one.  One of my friends had a buddy who was a Chicago cop.  Said cop was having a BBQ for his birthday at which were numerous CPD folks.  One of his presents was a black Ken Doll, with it's hands behind its back cuffed with paperclips, which brought a huge laugh from the crowd.  Har-de-har-har, eh?

Now THAT's ^^^ a racist use of a doll.  This other shit is nonsense.


----------



## Asclepias (May 23, 2016)

Fueri said:


> That could be either an opportunity to introduce diversity......or it's raciss.
> 
> Or, hey, maybe it's just one little girl giving another little girl a doll and a bunch of adults crapping themselves over it for no good reason, thereby turning an innocent thing into something nefarious.
> 
> ...


No one said it was racist you moron. Do you know the difference between white privilege and racism? A non racist white person can exhibit white priviledge. Most times its an unconscious assumption that something like their tasteless macaroni and cheese with potato chips on top or their choice in white fairy tales are the best.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 23, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > White privilege is a phrase with no inherent meaning.  Made up grievance that only blacks can see cause they got the racist vision..........
> ...



Lllmmaaaoooo ......you gots the super X-ray racist vision


----------



## Asclepias (May 23, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


Comes in handy spotting racists.


----------



## Fueri (May 23, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > That could be either an opportunity to introduce diversity......or it's raciss.
> ...




Oh, my apologies shitbag, I seem to have been unable to keep up with the ways all of the downtrodden idiots in our world perceive insults nowadays.

Maybe you should put a book out to educate folks on the myriad ways people insult you daily.  that fucking thing would be thicker than the tax code.


----------



## there4eyeM (May 23, 2016)

Something that is not a problem for one is not necessarily because of 'privilege'. That is a foolish generalization. 
The lack of consciousness displayed in the o.p. is striking, but is not more than silly lack of thought.


----------



## Asclepias (May 23, 2016)

Fueri said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...


If you need a book for common sense then you have more issues than just being a moron.


----------



## Asclepias (May 23, 2016)

there4eyeM said:


> Something that is not a problem for one is not necessarily because of 'privilege'. That is a foolish generalization.
> The lack of consciousness displayed in the o.p. is striking, but is not more than silly lack of thought.


You just described white privilege to a T. Lack of consciousness due to being brainwashed that all things white are OK in any situation.


----------



## Fueri (May 23, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




It's common sense to only give black dolls to black girls?

Maybe in your fucked up world where everything whitey does is some kind of attack.  Enjoy your time in your self-imposed prison.


----------



## Asclepias (May 23, 2016)

Fueri said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...


Yes its common sense.  Why would a Black child want or need a white doll?  I know I wouldnt give a white child a Black doll.

Most things whitey does is an attack. I just kick their asses.


----------



## there4eyeM (May 23, 2016)

Unfortunately, I have never seen an ethnic or national group that did not contain members displaying grossly unconscious behavior. Is it a privilege to be ignorant?


----------



## Fueri (May 23, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



To play with?

Now we're judging dolls by skin color?  This is a whole new level of nuttery....

And au contraire, most things whitey does are _perceived_ as an attack apparently, such as this nonsense about a fucking doll.  There is a difference there and if you truly see things that way it kinda sucks to be you.  I'm sure you'll tell me why it doesn't, but walking around getting constantly pissed off at perceived aggressions that are nothing of the kind does suck.


----------



## Asclepias (May 23, 2016)

there4eyeM said:


> Unfortunately, I have never seen an ethnic or national group that did not contain members displaying grossly unconscious behavior. Is it a privilege to be ignorant?


Only if that group controls all the resources and opportunities in that society. Their ignorance is then considered as the norm.  All other groups in that society suffer or they are penalized for their ignorance.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 23, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Oh  lawdy where is they.......or maybe white privilege is code speak for everyone hate this person.    Libs love code speak they see if everywhere


----------



## OldLady (May 23, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


My point is there is nothing wrong with enjoying Alice in Wonderland, regardless of your race.  If you consider that 'white privilege,' so be it.


----------



## Asclepias (May 23, 2016)

Fueri said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...


They can play with and relate to a Black doll better than a white doll since it looks like them.  There is no need for a white doll. They will get plenty of exposure to white people via commercials and other brainwashing devices.

Actually its awesome to be me. I dont bother being pissed off at whites. Its not worth my time unless they step over the line.


----------



## Asclepias (May 23, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I never said anything was wrong with it. i said it has no more value than a book with Black characters. You are the one that thought they were missing out on something if they didnt read it. Yes that assumption is akin to white privilege.


----------



## PredFan (May 23, 2016)

In the idiot OP's example, where is the privilege? The OP is such a stupid racist that he doesn't even know wtf he is talking about.

What a moron.


----------



## Asclepias (May 23, 2016)

PredFan said:


> In the idiot OP's example, where is the privilege? The OP is such a stupid racist that he doesn't even know wtf he is talking about.
> 
> What a moron.


If you dont see the privilege I am going to have to inform you that you are the idiot.  There was no reason for the woman to gift a white doll and books with white characters to a Black child.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (May 23, 2016)

OldLady said:


> My point is there is nothing wrong with enjoying Alice in Wonderland, regardless of your race.  If you consider that 'white privilege,' so be it.




 Black racists see racism in everything.  They then use this whipped-up outrage to bully the targets of their racist hatred into rolling on their back and peeing on their belly in fear.

It's all about racist blacks trying to intimidate those they hate.  Considering that I watched Hillary absolutely cower in submission when a racist asked her to discuss "white privilege" it seems to be working.


----------



## OldLady (May 23, 2016)

Dogmaphobe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > My point is there is nothing wrong with enjoying Alice in Wonderland, regardless of your race.  If you consider that 'white privilege,' so be it.
> ...


You seem to be on the verge of whipped up outrage yourself.  Be careful about that.  I feel badly that it would be considered wrong to share a children's book I loved with a black child, but that's because I love books so much.  Sharing a personal joy with others, no race involved.  I need to respect people's sensitivities, though, even if I don't totally understand them.


----------



## Asclepias (May 23, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I bet if the woman had simply asked the mother if it was OK no fuss would have been made. It was the assumption that ticked the mom off even though she kept her cool better than anyone else.


----------



## S.J. (May 23, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Copy cat?  So the black one was inherently racist first?


----------



## Mudda (May 23, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> White Lives Didnt Matter until Black people started proclaiming Black Lives Matter.


"White Lives Didnt Matter". White lives have always mattered, we're just tired of hearing you nignags whine all the time.


----------



## ptbw forever (May 24, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> A white person comes to the birthday party of a Black girl and gives her a white doll and books with white characters in them for a birthday present. When you get funny looks you dont know what you did wrong and get upset.


White girls collect dolls of every type. 

Why would a black girl not want at least one white doll?


----------



## Asclepias (May 24, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > A white person comes to the birthday party of a Black girl and gives her a white doll and books with white characters in them for a birthday present. When you get funny looks you dont know what you did wrong and get upset.
> ...


Thats their right.

Because they arent white?  I dont think you get the point. The decision is not up to the child. The decision is up to the mother that is training that child to be proud of being Black in a world that downgrades, denies, and hates them.


----------



## ptbw forever (May 24, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I don't think you get my point.

Why would a black mother be threatened by one(or a couple)European looking doll? Why would a black mother not want her daughter to have friendly relations with people of other races? I understand that a black mother would want her daughter to have much more black dolls than non-black ones, but to keep her daughter from having dolls that resemble her friends(the white girls who gave her the white doll)is basically negligence.


Personally I think the white dolls are usually uglier than the black ones anyway. The white dolls are mostly just clones of the dolls that were made in the 80s or before and they scarcely resemble the beautiful white women walking the streets today.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 24, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...


Teaching racism early and often to black children is the new norm.


----------



## Asclepias (May 24, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Who told you a Black mother was threatened? I said there was no need to have a white doll so why have one?  Who told you a Black mother would not want her daughter to have friendly relations with people of other races? Youre saying all these weird things I never said.


----------



## ptbw forever (May 24, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Obviously she would be threatened if she thinks her daughter having a European looking doll is a problem that could undo her teachings.

Why are you such a moron?


----------



## Asclepias (May 24, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Nope. Its just that a white doll is not needed nor wanted.

Who told you I was a moron?


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 24, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Then return it, donate it, or throw it in the trash.


----------



## Asclepias (May 24, 2016)

Zoom-boing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


It was given back to the woman.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


OMG.  You and your ultra chic politicized friends shouldn't invite white people to your social functions or interact with them at all.  That did more harm than good, you know.


----------



## Asclepias (May 25, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


Why not invite white people? It wasnt my party and i didnt know the woman. There were other white people there that had the sense to get dolls that were Black.  Matter of fact the first person to call the woman out was white.


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 25, 2016)

OldLady said:


> OMG.  You and your ultra chic politicized friends shouldn't invite white people to your social functions or interact with them at all.  That did more harm than good, you know.



I wouldn't think twice if a kid gave my daughter a black/asian/alien, etc doll or a book with same characters in it.   Neither would my kid.

Then again, some of us are more comfortable with diversity than others.


----------



## Asclepias (May 25, 2016)

Zoom-boing said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > OMG.  You and your ultra chic politicized friends shouldn't invite white people to your social functions or interact with them at all.  That did more harm than good, you know.
> ...


Are you white?


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 25, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Why?

If someone gave my kid an xxx doll - and clearly I'm not an xxx - I should be upset because zomg! that doll is _different _from me/my kid?  Sorry, that's not how I roll.  A kid young enough to play with dolls doesn't see the world in "colors", unless they are taught to see the world that way.  A kid young enough to play with dolls is happy and appreciative to receive a doll.  At least, that's how it works in my home.


----------



## Asclepias (May 25, 2016)

Zoom-boing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Because it makes a extremely important difference. If you feel this compromises your argument I can understand why you would wish to avoid answering me.


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 25, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



My argument stands, as noted above, regardless of what my skin color is.

If the color of a doll bothers you and yours, well that's on you and yours.


----------



## Asclepias (May 25, 2016)

Zoom-boing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


If youre white your argument doesnt stand.

Its not the color of the doll that bothers me. Its the lesson (conscious or unconscious) the non white child is receiving.


----------



## ptbw forever (May 25, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You mean the message that YOU are giving the child.


----------



## Asclepias (May 25, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


Why would me teaching my child to love being Black bother me?


----------



## there4eyeM (May 25, 2016)

Being human matters.


----------



## ptbw forever (May 25, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Why does society oppose me teaching my children to love being white?

If you were white you would be considered a klansman with your bullshit. Black privilege protects you from suffering the consequences of your blatant racism.


----------



## Asclepias (May 25, 2016)

there4eyeM said:


> Being human matters.


Blacks were the first humans so we know this.


----------



## Asclepias (May 25, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


You avoided answering my question. Can you answer it instead of deflecting then I can answer yours?


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


_ Its just that a white doll is not needed nor wanted_.
Message received.
Just as I've heard you say before that white people are not needed or wanted in the black community's affairs.
If you can't show people without an understanding of your racial sensitivies any basic kindness, you should do the decent thing and avoid them.


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 25, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



My argument stands regardless of my skin color.  Your differing world view doesn't make my argument invalid, no matter how many times you say that it does. You do not, and can not, speak for anyone but yourself.  

The lesson of diversity?  The lesson that not everyone "looks like me"?  

Like I said, a child small enough to still be playing with dolls does not see the world through "colored" glasses, unless they are taught that from the onset.  My kids were always appreciative of the gifts they received, even if the gifts were "different".

Obviously, your view varies.


----------



## Asclepias (May 25, 2016)

Zoom-boing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


I disagree. As a white person you are suffering from white blindness. You cant see your argument is invalid but thats not your fault. You were raised to think its ok if whiteness is force fed to everyone else.

Non white children dont need a doll to learn diversity. They are force fed whiteness at every turn. 

You dont have to have colored glasses to see the world has "color". The differences are very important to classification for children. I cant count how many white children have walked up to me and either licked my arm or rubbed it trying to see if i was made out of chocolate.  

I as a Black adult have the responsibility to raise my child to be the best they can be. That includes insuring they have a high self esteem to deal with the barrage of negative images presented about them and their race and to counteract the constant promotion of whiteness being all good.


----------



## Asclepias (May 25, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I donr see how explaining something to someone is not showing them basic kindness? If someone is insisting I should have no problem with their white doll then the message needs to be clarified. The white people I know and sometimes hang out with understand this and have no issue with it.


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 25, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I've already told you how I view things so stop projecting what YOU think my worldview is onto me.  You speak for no one but yourself.  

"You don't have to have colored glasses to see the world has "color".  Not what I said.  Again, a child small enough to still be playing with dolls does not see the world through "colored" glasses, _unless they are taught to from the onset_.  They don't view the doll, the book, or the kid of another color as anything different than a something/one to play with _unless they are taught_ to view them differently.  You choose to do that; I don't.  

A thin skinned, insecure individual who would throw away an opportunity to teach their child that there are all different skin colors in the world is a fool.

How is anyone force feeding "whiteness" by giving a doll/book?  Oh, should I have been offended that my kid got a black Ken doll once?  zomg, what kind of message was that gift giver sending!  What should I make of the alien doll they got??  

Stop making it out to be anything but what it was ... a doll and a book.  Of course, if you choose to see the world as "out to get black people" or "promotion of whiteness being all good", you'll fall prey to your self-fulfilling prophecy. 

You want to instill "self esteem to deal with ...." so you get rid of  the opportunity to teach tolerance, which in turn helps promotes self esteem?  Okay, you go with that.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I thought you said it wasn't your child?  OMG was for giving back the doll, not for "explaining" things to her.  I do understand where you're coming from, as far as helping black children have strong self esteem.  I just think your group of friends were unfairly harsh on the gal.


----------



## Asclepias (May 25, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I did say it wasnt my child.  She gave back the doll because the woman made it easy by making a scene. She was just going to throw it away to be polite. I disagree they were harsh on the woman. She escalated the situation by getting loud and belligerent.


----------



## Asclepias (May 25, 2016)

Zoom-boing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


I know what you told me. i just said i disagree. My disagreeing has nothing to do with speaking for you.

I know thats not what you said. Its what I said.  Obviously you dont know what you are talking about. There are plenty of studies about kids, skin color, and dolls.

There is never a lack of opportunity to teach a child there are all different skin colors. What made you think not accepting a white doll would stop that?

Simple. Kids in the US are bombarded by images of white people daily.  How did you not know that?  I have no idea if you should have been offended. That depends on your racial makeup, your socioeconomic status, beliefs etc.  The message was pretty clear I thought. "Dont bring white people presents for a Black child"

I never claimed it was anything other than a doll and a book. The problem was that it was the wrong doll and the wrong book.  Claiming I am paranoid is amusing but predictable for someone infected with a lot of white privilege.

The girl already has white friends so how is declining to accept the doll or book "getting rid of an opportunity to teach tolerance"?


----------



## ptbw forever (May 25, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The white people you know are self hating retards.


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Poor kid having her birthday party marred by something like that.


----------



## Asclepias (May 25, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Thats not possible. For that to be true you would have to be the only white person I know.


----------



## ptbw forever (May 25, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You don't exactly know me....


----------



## Asclepias (May 25, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Which is why I proved it wasnt possible.


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 25, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> I know what you told me. i just said i disagree. My disagreeing has nothing to do with speaking for you.



Sure you are.  You keep telling me I'm suffering from some imagined "white blindness".  You don't know me yet here you are, projecting your imagined nonsense onto me, telling me what I'm "suffering" from.



> I know thats not what you said. Its what I said.  Obviously you dont know what you are talking about. There are plenty of studies about kids, skin color, and dolls.



Young kids don't look at a kid of a different color as anyone other than someone to play with, _unless they've been taught to look at them differently._  I've seen both sides of that, I know exactly what I'm talking about.  I don't give a shit about some study I know what I've experienced and seen.



> There is never a lack of opportunity to teach a child there are all different skin colors. What made you think not accepting a white doll would stop that?



Where did I say it would stop it?  I said it's foolish to not take advantage of an opportunity to teach a child, when its presented.



> Simple. Kids in the US are bombarded by images of white people daily.  How did you not know that?



Kids in America are bombarded by images of blacks, latinos, aliens, cartoon characters, gays, etc. daily as well.  How did you not know this?



> I have no idea if you should have been offended. That depends on your racial makeup, your socioeconomic status, beliefs etc.  The message was pretty clear I thought. "Dont bring white people presents for a Black child"



My question was rhetorical.  But since you need some clarification, why would my kid be bothered by receiving a black doll?  Why would any kid be bothered receiving a doll that had a different skin color?  What about that alien doll she once got?  We're not alien but according to your logic, an alien doll/book would be wrong.  "White people presents"?  wtf?  It's. a. doll.  Dolls are universal.



> I never claimed it was anything other than a doll and a book. The problem was that it was the wrong doll and the wrong book.  Claiming I am paranoid is amusing but predictable for someone infected with a lot of white privilege.



If it was an age appropriate doll and book, it wasn't wrong.  At least not to a person secure in themselves.



> The girl already has white friends so how is declining to accept the doll or book "getting rid of an opportunity to teach tolerance"?



Tolerance is the ability to accept things which you do not agree with.  The child has been taught that a white doll/book is the "wrong" gift, return it.  Tolerance wasn't taught.  Neither were manners.


----------



## Markle (May 26, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Nope. Its just that a white doll is not needed nor wanted.
> 
> Who told you I was a moron?



I would think it is pretty much common knowledge.


----------



## Markle (May 26, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Why not invite white people? It wasnt my party and i didnt know the woman. There were other white people there that had the sense to get dolls that were Black.  Matter of fact the first person to call the woman out was white.



I don't believe this tale.

Primarily since you have an aversion to the truth but are the forums own, personal troll.


----------



## Markle (May 26, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> I did say it wasnt my child.  She gave back the doll because the woman made it easy by making a scene. She was just going to throw it away to be polite. I disagree they were harsh on the woman. She escalated the situation by getting loud and belligerent.



Even your imaginary friends are wack jobs.


----------



## BlueGin (May 26, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> White privilege is when you can use spray on tan, turn orange and think you look good...


Yeah. Tell Michael Kors to stop.


----------



## BlueGin (May 26, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


My kids had all the Barbies and Bratz dolls.... Not just the "white " ones.

The fact that you don't think black girls should have the same is not my problem ... It's yours.


----------



## Yarddog (May 26, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Really , I just have to question this,  so the child did receive other Black dolls at the party and then one White doll, 
so,   one white doll amongst a majority of black dolls is perceived as a threat to the child's self image? You see now how adults fuck up their childrens Lives?  Left alone, this kid would be playing with her black dolls and one white doll having a tea party with them,  but now because of the adults' insecurities,   this child is taught to be insecure. The fact that America is still a predominately White and maybe Latino majority country one day, means that yes,  black kids are bombarded daily by white images , just like if they happened to live in China they would be bombarded by asian images. 

many parents have parties for their kids and often times they recieve gifts from people who meant well but happened to give a gift that really doesnt fit. They just smile and say thank you, then later when th eparty is over the gift goes straight to the attic. Problem solved with class and understanding. its wonderful to be an adult


----------



## Asclepias (May 26, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



I dont recall seeing the child receive any dolls other than the white one (mainly because i was bored) but that doesnt make any difference even if she had received 20 Black dolls. The child is being impressed to value her Blackness. There is no need for her to have a white doll. She will get an overload of  information on whites via her friends, school, society, and the media. On the contrary the child is being taught to be confident and self assured.  Yes if the child was living in China they would be bombarded by Chinese images. However, she doesnt live in China so that has nothing to do with the issue IMO.


----------



## Yarddog (May 26, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



OK, my mistake because in post 69 you said there were other White people there who had the sense to bring her black dolls.   I'm curious as to why you also have said a White doll was not needed or wanted when, you also stated that it wasn't your kid or your party, you were also just a guest.  I mean, do you know if the Birthday girl liked the doll?

I have two nieces who are half asian and dont look white at all because my little brother is half mexican,  well they play with white dolls, princess dolls , whatever,  they ask for them,  they have no problem being in touch with any parts of their racial heritage, you have to let kids be OPEN,  let them experience things its not going to hurt, what you see as iving in America is being "BOMBARDED" by white images,..... hell thats your perception,  please give kids a chance without perpetuating racism


----------



## Asclepias (May 26, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Thats what my wife told me. I didnt actually see it because i was bored.  I have no idea what the girl thought. I was referring to the mother. I know she doesnt want her child playing with white dolls because she loves how my daughters all have turned out.

I raised my children with zero white dolls and zero books with whites in them. They were not allowed to watch TV until they got older. Then they were only allowed to watch videos/shows with Black people and other people of color. Zero movies with predominantly white cast.  My kids are open. They have friends from almost every race. They are confident, self assured and very comfortable in their Blackness. I think you have no idea just how harmful being bombarded with white people is harmful for Black people and Black women in particular.  Its not just my perception. Its the perception of a number of Black child psychologists and i hold their professional opinion in much higher regard than a white lay person such as yourself. Matter of fact the quote in my signature is from such a Black professional.  When you allow white people to dictate your reality you lose yourself in their idiocy.

"The essence of power is the ability to define someone's reality and make them live according to that definition as if it is a definition of their own choosing."
--Wade Nobles


----------



## ptbw forever (May 26, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


As opposed to black people constantly dictating white people's reality with racist black child psychologists and their useful idiot white liberal educators.


----------



## Asclepias (May 26, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


White people hate when Blacks dictate their own reality. Somehow they think that means we are dictating white peoples reality.


----------



## ptbw forever (May 26, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You do dictate our reality. Black people control all racial matters in western countries and you alone have the power to determine what is and isn't racist, and even the power to determine who can actually be a victim of racism.

My children will never be allowed to grow up watching only white people on tv, playing with only white looking toys or anything even remotely resembling an inverse of the lives of your kids without child services being called by white liberals or black racists to take them away from me. My children will actually be taught to hate their ancestors and their cousins of other European nationalities because federal law dictates that education standards in this country include an explicitly racist and anti-white curriculum to appease so called "people of color".


You actually have your entire worldview backwards. It is YOU that fears white people might actually start to dictate our own reality. You and your white Democrat lackeys fear things like white identity politics and white student organizations in schools because you fear equality and the absolute erosion of the white guilt that currently protects you and your people from the consequences that would normally befall racist idiots like yourself every time you so much as open your mouth.


----------



## Asclepias (May 26, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


You sound like an idiot. If Black people controlled all racial matters there would be no issues.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tough shit. if you cant control your media then you are an idiot like I already mentioned.

White people already dictate their own reality and its ridiculous you think i fear anything white people would do.


----------



## ptbw forever (May 26, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You are an idiot and I am officially done trying to discuss anything with you.


----------



## Asclepias (May 26, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


You were done the moment you made that idiotic statement. Dont let the door hit you in the ass on the way out.


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 26, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> A white person comes to the birthday party of a Black girl and gives her a white doll and books with white characters in them for a birthday present. When you get funny looks you dont know what you did wrong and get upset.


----------



## Asclepias (May 26, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > A white person comes to the birthday party of a Black girl and gives her a white doll and books with white characters in them for a birthday present. When you get funny looks you dont know what you did wrong and get upset.


She didnt look quite that bad but she was pretty upset.


----------



## GWV5903 (May 27, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Most things whitey does is an attack.



In the mind/world of a racist...

Please continue with the verbal racist stupidity, you help by placing more clarity on your inner self... 



Asclepias said:


> I just kick their asses.



Another keyboard commando tough guy, I bet you scare the screen milkweed...


----------



## BuckToothMoron (May 27, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> A white person comes to the birthday party of a Black girl and gives her a white doll and books with white characters in them for a birthday present. When you get funny looks you dont know what you did wrong and get upset.



In other words, the Person who gave the present didn't consider race when she bought the present. So not considering race is now considered racist? This gets so confusing, no wonder so many people are racist, it's nearly impossible not to be.


----------



## Asclepias (May 27, 2016)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > A white person comes to the birthday party of a Black girl and gives her a white doll and books with white characters in them for a birthday present. When you get funny looks you dont know what you did wrong and get upset.
> ...


Not only did she not consider race she exercised white privilege and assumed a white doll would be the best gift to get a Black girl. No one said anything about it being racist. Didnt you read my title and OP?

It shouldnt be confusing at all. We dont want your white dolls. We'd rather look at dolls and book characters that look like us. Give me one good reason for a Black parent or child to want a white doll or white characters in their books?


----------



## Asclepias (May 27, 2016)

Black Girls With White Dolls: Does Race Matter When Buying Toys?

*"As long as I am buying their toys, my daughters will not play with white dolls."*

*"At the time of The Clark’s study, in the 1940’s, Black dolls did not even exist. They were forced to paint white dolls Black in order to conduct the experiment. Nearly 60 years later, there are Black dolls available, but the results are still the same: mainstream media and imagery in America promotes low self-esteem for children of color/darker hues.'*


----------



## BuckToothMoron (May 28, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So if a Mexican brought a white doll to a black child would that be Mexican -American white privilege?


----------



## Asclepias (May 28, 2016)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


No. That would still be white privilege.  The only difference is that it infected a mexican.  Again its the assumption that anything white is more desirable or needed which causes this condition.


----------



## Mudda (May 28, 2016)

It's already privilege enough just to be white. The rest is just gravy.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 28, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> White privilege is when you can use spray on tan, turn orange and think you look good...





Imagine someone with that orange avi posting this.

Priceless.


----------



## Asclepias (May 28, 2016)

Mudda said:


> It's already privilege enough just to be white. The rest is just gravy.


So why do you keep complaining that Black people are keeping you from getting a job and supporting yourself?


----------



## Mudda (May 28, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > It's already privilege enough just to be white. The rest is just gravy.
> ...


You must be looking in a mirror.


----------



## Asclepias (May 28, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


That would be hard to do since I am talking to you and typing.


----------



## Mudda (May 29, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Ya, but you're one if those guys who has lots of mirrors in his tiny apartment because you're so in love with yourself.


----------



## Asclepias (May 29, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


Your comment reveals you are feeling insecure cave chimp.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (May 30, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Thanks, you have given me  insight to understand the guilt ridden idiots who swallow this PC crap.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (May 30, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Black Girls With White Dolls: Does Race Matter When Buying Toys?
> 
> *"As long as I am buying their toys, my daughters will not play with white dolls."*
> 
> *"At the time of The Clark’s study, in the 1940’s, Black dolls did not even exist. They were forced to paint white dolls Black in order to conduct the experiment. Nearly 60 years later, there are Black dolls available, but the results are still the same: mainstream media and imagery in America promotes low self-esteem for children of color/darker hues.'*



How about the Cosby show? They seemed pretty happy, normal and full of self-esteem.


----------



## sealybobo (May 30, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> White Lives Didnt Matter until Black people started proclaiming Black Lives Matter.


Until you are honest about the problems happening in the black community it's hard to be completely on your side. Otherwise I completely agree with your positions.

But you seem to disagree with black detroiters who agree with me that the high crime in Detroit is out of control.

Did you hear about the little kid shot in the face? It was over someone spilling a beer on a bitch.

Anyways I just want you to realize what  black detroiters are saying is not what you are saying. They have an out of control crime epidemic happening.


----------



## sealybobo (May 30, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...


I bet this girl later dated black men.

Or she grew up to run the naacp


----------



## Asclepias (May 30, 2016)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Black Girls With White Dolls: Does Race Matter When Buying Toys?
> ...


What about the Cosby show?


----------



## Asclepias (May 30, 2016)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


Youre welcome but youre an idiot of you think its PC. i guess thats why you call yourself a moron though.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (May 30, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



*mainstream media and imagery in America promotes low self-esteem for children of color/darker hues.'*[/QUOTE] 
Cosby kids didn't seem to suffer from low self-esteem, and the show was on a major network. How is that mainstream media/imagery promoting low self-esteem. The low self- esteem is promoted by people like Sharpton and J. Jackson. Their stock and trade is telling blacks they can't make it without intervention and help, they promote racism because without it they would not have a job that makes them rich. BO has done the same thing. Clearly racism exist, but you can't institute laws to end racism, some people are just ignorant racist. Move up and on, and prove them wrong. Why don't the black leaders deliver that message, tell young blacks to get an education, be responsible for your family and step over the bigots on your way up. Where is that message? The Jews and the Asians are minorities, but they don't have leaders who tell them they are victims. Their cultures promotes education and family.


----------



## Asclepias (May 30, 2016)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...



The Cosby show was one of a few Black shows in a ocean of white shows. The vast majority of the programming was for whites and glorifying white people.  Sharpton and JJ didnt have any shows so I have no idea what you are talking about even if what you claim are true. Your POTUS has done nothing but tell Blacks anything is possible if you never quit even in the face of racism.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (May 30, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Keep drinking the BO koolaide. I still have hope because there are some enlightened blacks.


----------



## Asclepias (May 30, 2016)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


Thanks I will. Anyone that preaches self empowerment despite the odds, makes some great tasting koolaid.


----------



## miketx (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Asclepias (May 30, 2016)

Matt McGorry On The Book That Opened His Eyes To White Privilege








*“I’m embarrassed that I didn’t come across the information in this book sooner,” he wrote. “But that’s white privilege for ya... Burning crosses and racial slurs are not the only types of racism affecting people of color. And we owe it to our black and brown brothers and sisters to understand this. We can’t pretend we live in a world where everything is even CLOSE to equal.”*


----------



## BuckToothMoron (May 30, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



BO's personal accomplishments are outstanding, no doubt. But the message he delivers thru his words and his actions is not consistent with his own life. He accomplished what he did inspite of being black, not because of it. And now he panders to the black community by "sticking up for them" rather than acknowledging why he is where he is. He had a family group, his mother and grandparents for sure set him on a positive path. Why doesn't he acknowledge this. He projects an Us against Them message by getting personally involved in high profile black related issues, and he is quick to point a finger at white establishment.


----------



## Asclepias (May 30, 2016)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


Seems to me the message is pretty consistent. Basically its the same thing my parents taught me.....

As a Black person I have to work 10x as hard to get to the same place as a white person.  No one can stop you from getting to where you want to be because you have the blood and DNA of the strongest people to inhabit the earth. Yes things will get hard but nothing is strong enough to stop you except you.

When people ask you for a reason should you ignore the question or answer it. It makes me laugh when white people ask you questions and you tell them an answer they get upset and say you are making an "excuse".  If you think its an excuse then dont ask the question.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (May 30, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Wow, you got that message from BO? Seems like you got another message and that is why you are hyped up about little girls birthday presents. That is focusing on how the little black girl is a victim of white privilege.


----------



## Asclepias (May 30, 2016)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


Yep thats the message I get. Laughing at the incident isnt being hyped up. The only victim is the white woman that was upset over the reaction. The girl is going to be fine. Her mom is raising her with the same method I raised my girls.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (May 30, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



My mistake, I assumed you were bothered by a black girl getting a white doll as a present. So you think white privilege is funny?


----------



## Asclepias (May 30, 2016)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


No. I thought it was funny she got upset. I thought she was ignorant for getting a white doll to give a Black girl. What kind of mindset does one have to possess to assume a white doll would be the best thing to get a Black child?  One of white privilege. Yes white privlege is pretty hilarious because its different forms all point back to one thing. A white inferiority complex that has brought us to this point in history.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (May 30, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Ok, good luck.


----------



## Liberty777 (May 31, 2016)

Poor black princess.


----------



## Markle (May 31, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> The Cosby show was one of a few Black shows in a ocean of white shows. The vast majority of the programming was for whites and glorifying white people.  Sharpton and JJ didnt have any shows so I have no idea what you are talking about even if what you claim are true. Your POTUS has done nothing but tell Blacks anything is possible if you never quit even in the face of racism.


----------



## Owsi68 (Jun 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> A white person comes to the birthday party of a Black girl and gives her a white doll and books with white characters in them for a birthday present. When you get funny looks you dont know what you did wrong and get upset.


When I played with dolls (late 60's) all of the dolls were White. It didn't bother me. As a good little Asian, I ended up blowing up everything, including the Barbie Camper, with firecrackers.

I don't know how diverse the selection of dolls is now, but I know firecrackers work as good as they did in the 60's.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jun 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The solution is letting people write and produce their own music, shows and media.
Let each person and group represent themselves and their message as they relate to that media and audience.

If your audience or market is white, or women, or whatever demographic you are targeting as customers,
then you produce a message that appeals to THAT audience.

The best way to vote and influence what images or messages you want to see out there,
is to vote with your money and patronage, and produce things yourself.

The people successfully producing their own music and movies
aren't going to waste time dictating to someone else what they should or shouldn't do

If you really want to see equal empowerment,
look to people who master their own businesses, media, even schools,
and generate revenue and jobs that way. That's way more empowering
than sitting around criticizing marketing and media decisions that other people make.
If you don't like it, don't give them your money.
If you don't see it out there, go create it yourself.


----------



## DGS49 (Jun 3, 2016)

"White privilege" is yet another in a long litany of excuses America's "Blacks" are given for their general failure to assimilate and succeed.

But many "Blacks" see through it and succeed in spite of the pointless negativism.  The opportunities in our society for "Blacks" who are intelligent, hard-working, dress appropriately, and speak the King's English are almost infinite.  EVERY KNOWLEDGEABLE employer is constantly seeking such "people of color," and are promoting them as rapidly as possible.  But for those "Blacks" who want to remain "real," not so much.  Ebonics doesn't have much market value.  Nor do college degrees in "Ethnic/Urban Studies."

 The real and imaginary slights that are portrayed as evidence of "White privilege" are no more oppressive than the petty setbacks that all humans endure when they are slighted or rejected because they are too short, too fat, too ugly, too "ethnic," Catholic, poorly dressed, have an odd surname, or speak with a regional accent.

Some people are born rich, some poor. Some are born intelligent and some slow.  Some are destined to be tall, some short.  Some people have good "bone structure," some not so much.  Some people are raised to be industrious and some to be lazy and dependent.  Race has nothing to do with it.

A "Black" child who raised in an intact household with a full-time father and mother present is only 1/3 as likely to grow up poor as a "white" child who is raised by a single parent.  How's that "white privilege" working out for the white bastard?  Can he take it to he bank?

People who graduate from high school are dramatically less likely to be unemployed, incarcerated, or permanently poor than those who graduate - even with the miniscule demands that high school has.  People who refrain from committing crimes are way less likely to be incarcerated than those who do.  People for whom "...a job, any job..." is of more value than remaining "cool" tend to do a lot better in life, even if Government freebies may have a financial value that exceeds the pay of a lousy job.  Race has nothing to do with any of this.

Intelligent Black people (I know there are lots of them out there) should be capable of seeing through the idiocy of a $15 minimum wage, and how it will devastate the economic prospects for "Black Yoots" for a whole generation, but will they wake up before November 11th?


----------



## SuperDemocrat (Jun 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> A white person comes to the birthday party of a Black girl and gives her a white doll and books with white characters in them for a birthday present. When you get funny looks you dont know what you did wrong and get upset.



I remember watching the Cosby Show and it had all black characters.  I never fucking thought about it even though I knew that was the case.  It was a great show in the eighties.   A liberal would come along and say 'these people are black' and your audience isn't.  Shouldn't we be more aware of this and the social justice aspect of it?   Now people are thinking race race race everytime we see an all white or all black show.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 3, 2016)

SuperDemocrat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > A white person comes to the birthday party of a Black girl and gives her a white doll and books with white characters in them for a birthday present. When you get funny looks you dont know what you did wrong and get upset.
> ...


Yes a alot of Black people watched the Cosby show and were elated that it had positive all Black cast. We thought about it and discussed how great it was all the time. Obviously you were white and thats why you didnt think it was a big deal. News flash. Whites are the ones that started the racial problems and Blacks have to think in terms of race in order to understand whats going on around them.


----------



## Mudda (Jun 3, 2016)

White privilege is when... you're not a nignag. And I am VERY privileged.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jun 3, 2016)

DGS49 said:


> "White privilege" is yet another in a long litany of excuses America's "Blacks" are given for their general failure to assimilate and succeed.
> 
> But many "Blacks" see through it and succeed in spite of the pointless negativism.  The opportunities in our society for "Blacks" who are intelligent, hard-working, dress appropriately, and speak the King's English are almost infinite.  EVERY KNOWLEDGEABLE employer is constantly seeking such "people of color," and are promoting them as rapidly as possible.  But for those "Blacks" who want to remain "real," not so much.  Ebonics doesn't have much market value.  Nor do college degrees in "Ethnic/Urban Studies."
> 
> ...



Dear DGS49 Unfortunately there is a learning curve to catch up with "white property owners"
who set up a legacy of govt based on property owners having more representation than those without.

With Blacks who are either descendents of slaves 150 years behind on the learning curve
(as they were still being treated as property, and didn't even get recognized as  having
equal rights until desegregation as late as the 1960's) or they are brought up in a culture
that DOESN'T teach people in general the empowerment of invoking Constitutional
laws that "recognize people's equal rights" not to be oppressed by govt abuses,
THAT is why so many Blacks are taught to be DEPENDENT on PARTY to protect
their interests from govt and corporate abuses. They are NOT taught Constitutional laws
as so many Libertarians and now Tea Party teach. These laws have been "stereotyped"
as favoring White wealth and Christian males. So the gap in power has been magnified
and made worse by this racial divide, started by the White property owners depriving
Black slaves of equal rights under the Constitution.  That history of injury and genocide
not only had to be reformed legally, but the SPIRITUAL injury is carried for several generations.

We are actually still new in this progression. The 1960's saw the civil rights movement
against segregation that was still part of our laws, and is still argued as affecting our
prison system.  People behind on the learning curve of property and business ownership
(not just Blacks but other poor Whites, Latinos and women caught in trafficking exploited
for their lack of economic opportunity and education) get disproportionally trapped in
poverty cycles from crime especially tied to drug and sex abuse. So the Blacks have
been caught in the same.

Obama was the first African American to navigate the system, even moving from
previous drug days and whatever records he had or would have had, all the
way through laws school and the political system to get elected President.
This is the first some of his fellow African Americans have ever seen or paid
attention to "that the laws actually applied to them" and they could get involved
in govt.

There is a huge long learning curve starting with even this point, of even voting
in elections. Some people never cared, and for too many their only understanding
of govt is that "voting for the right people and party will mean they will use govt to protect
your benefits". They are not yet learning the Constitutional system, the checks and balances on
govt, due process and separation of powers, and the difference between State laws, Federal laws, and natural rights that inherently belong to people.  

If it took descendants of Europeans and Founding Fathers this long, and we still haven't mastered
the Constitutional system of checking govt and keeping it limited while exercising
and developing maximum freedom and potential without fighting our own govt;
how long can we expect the newer generations to go through this learning curve,
from dependence on govt and voting for the first time, to learning how to use
the laws to enforce directly and become more self-reliant and self-governing.

This requires not only legal education training and experience,
but business and property management. All this is behind on the
learning curve for so many minorities who are starting off by getting
off the streets and out of prisons, to voting and holding jobs, to
owning homes before owning businesses and learning the ropes as property owners.

It is almost overwhelming and seemingly hopeless to teach someone from
start to finish, to catch up with the Romney's and Trump's that already can
buy whatever rights or freedoms they want because they control property and businesses
and generate enough revenue to invest and defend their own interests.

That's where I believe we should use the two-party system, that has already organized
people into social groups, to set up school programs to train interns under experienced
mentors to "speed up" the learning curve of owning property and managing businesses,
and in the process, learning the laws of govt and business to become self-governing.
Instead of teaching more dependence on govt, the goal should be independence,
and how to run local districts as democratically managed campuses or cities.

If we can set up systems like that, and a TRACK for either migrant workers
to become citizens and/or citizens to become govt leaders, then we won't
have to keep seeing this system of using party to lure people to vote based
on benefits they will get from govt as dependents. We can use the social
segregation that our parties have set up to organize people in classes
where interns and students can be matched to mentors and microloan
sponsors to invest in the education and training needed to move all the way up.


----------



## Mudda (Jun 3, 2016)

emilynghiem said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > "White privilege" is yet another in a long litany of excuses America's "Blacks" are given for their general failure to assimilate and succeed.
> ...


Wow, you sure do have a lot of free time on your hands for all that fartsmoke.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jun 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> SuperDemocrat said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Dear Asclepias Yes WITHIN the American framework and history of importing and enslaving African slaves,
including forced rapes of White Irish slaves by Black slaves, DID create the generational phobic hatred
that is racism carried to this day until it is fully healed.

There was a Native American speaker I heard last Sunday (who BTW not only acknowledged what you said before about the Iroquois influencing the Founding Fathers in the Constitutional concept of union of the several states under a policy of PEACE, but also said that sustainability for future generations, and equality of women and men were also principles of the Native tribes that the founders didn't fully adopt with the other tenets)
who shared tribal stories as a reminder this culture is older than the Europeans; the Native Americans also came out of Africa before migrating through Asia to populate the Americas.

He acknowledged that Native tribes ALSO went through their days of wars and slavery.
That all cultures go through these cycles to learn to get back in harmony with nature.

So it may be in this political and social context, in America there is historically the rift between
White founders descendants associated with power behind govt and corporations
and Black slaves and descendants associated with the lower classes, workers and prison populations.

You can blame it on the White culture and lineage,
or you can look at the bigger pattern of overpopulation and people wanting to settle and control ownership of land under tribal leaders which causes class wars and enslavement of workers by owners.

One reason so much focus is placed on the White culture, is the English language and linear way of thinking is used to document history in a two dimensional timeline. We as humans tend to use this as a central way of organizing and telling the story of human history in a linear fashion we can follow. So it tends to dominate.

But as the Native American speaker said, it doesn't make these older cultures less prominent
just because they relied on oral history instead of written history. But they end up dominating
the media and history books, etc. because the holistic type of "relative and interconnected history"
is harder to capture in linear format. Many cultures use mythical storytelling, and the African cultural
history is often captured in spoken work poetry and song to translate this oral history into modern media.

The White culture remains dominant, but it is not the cause.
Just like many African historians will explain that the concepts in math and the academic
university systems and structures are modeled after older systems that came out of Africa first.

So if you are going to give credit to Africans and Native Americans for developing
some of the same concepts from these older cultures that "Whites made famous and got credited for"
(such as the college system of university departments and the natural laws America's Constitution was founded on) then also REMEMBER that the practice of slavery was also inherent in these
cultures and "made famous by Whites who adopted that and got blamed for it"

It is unfair to credit the good things while blaming the bad things.

What racial bias will do, on both sides, if the Whites are biased against Blacks
they will put more weight on the White contributions and dismiss or downplay contributions from Blacks.
I've seen thread on USMB basically saying "what have Blacks contributed compared with Whites"
While the Blacks biased against the Whites will 
put MORE emphasis on the evil and oppression by Whites on other minorities
and either de-emphasize the good contributions of Whites or downplay the
slavery and oppression that the other cultures have also inflicted in enslaving people.

All cultures have equal contributions, both strengths and weaknesses.
And what I've found Asclepias, is that the worse the weakness and greater the problems
that a group has experienced or imposed; the GREATER the positive contributions
that come from this debt and damage. So if we finish the process, the justice comes out equal.

The greater the sacrifice loss and oppression, the greater the reward when justice comes.
We don't have to compete to put one group above or below the other.
We are not the same, but when we look at the bigger picture, and compare
the plusses and minusses, they will be relative and balance out the scales.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jun 3, 2016)

Mudda said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...



Dear Mudda This is the future of the Democratic Party, to take on the prison system
and convert it to schools and medical programs in order to support universal health care
and sustainable housing/jobs for all.

My friends are waiting on the book version to come out, so I don't have to keep
repeating the same plans over and over.

As for what you said, about having privilege not being Black,
I realize that every day since I started volunteering in Freedmen's Town
to develop the campus model I have proposed for replacing the party system
of selling dependence on govt to the poor.  http://www.houstonprogressive.org

I count myself BLESSED to be Asian and not caught up in 
ANY of this white/black rich/poor political divide that has
destroyed the national landmark site that I spent 20 years and 60,000 on credit helping nonprofit leaders trying to save their neighborhood campus development plans.

A friend made a bet I couldn't edit these "campus plans" down to 3 minutes to get
Trump or other candidates to listen to them, to build campuses
along the border for military security. Earned Amnesty

All it takes is one party candidate or govt official to adopt this plan,
create jobs developing it locally and across the border,
and my job is done. I can retire and spend my time publishing
and producing poetry and plays I wrote inspired by all this political experience
dealing with political segregation of poor blacks and corporate whites
as an Asian American college graduate caught in the middle between two warring classes.
And finding out the Constitutional solutions and reforms will take all the
best ideas of each party to put together, as a TEAM, if we are ever going to realize equal justice.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 3, 2016)

emilynghiem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SuperDemocrat said:
> ...


You forgot that the system of slavery created by whites was the worst ever and based on race.  Basically youre employing a logical fallacy to pretend slavery under whites was no different.


----------



## DGS49 (Jun 3, 2016)

Emily, you deserve a response, but life intervenes now.  Later...


----------



## boedicca (Jun 3, 2016)

Owsi68 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > A white person comes to the birthday party of a Black girl and gives her a white doll and books with white characters in them for a birthday present. When you get funny looks you dont know what you did wrong and get upset.
> ...




We just to play Barbies and Horses (my friends and I all collected Breyer horse models).  The Horses were smart and the Barbies were stupid, hence the Horses played lots of practical jokes on the Barbies.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Link to how whites created the concept of slavery?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 3, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...


Link to your GED proving you actually passed a test that says you can read.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I call shenanigans.   Slavery has existed for millennia.  The estimates are that 21 to 36 million people live as slaves today.   Most humans throughout history lived as either slaves or serfs.  The U.S. system of LIBERTY is sadly a rarity, and it exists because of the philosophy and values of WHITE Western Civilization.  But you can't get over the fact that slavery once existed in the U.S. and forget that millions of WHITE people died to end slavery.   

Your (or perhaps you would better understand "youre") energy would be better spent on freeing slaves today than in moaning about the 19th century and earlier.

Slavery Today « Free the Slaves


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 3, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


You lack credibility so you could call it the gospel truth and no one would care.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




You lack integrity and knowledge, as well as credibility, you pathetic racist race-baiting hack.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 3, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


I think youre just mad because I consider you valueless.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jun 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



NO, Asclepias 
I'm saying to address the Black/White relations you are complaining
about in historical CONTEXT with American slavery and history
of segregation and the current prison/welfare system compared to Jim Crow.

I did not say ANYTHING about "what was better or worse"
YOU SAID THAT
I was saying that slavery DOES have a place in all cultures.
Slavery is still going on today.

Please DO NOT put words in my mouth,
jump to conclusions and blame that on me.

You don't have to insinuate that anyone's GENOCIDE
is better or worse than any other's. Each cultural lineage
has to go through its OWN healing from its OWN history
of wars and genocide.

I'm sure there are people who will say the mass killings,
deformed and still born children after Hiroshima was
worse. There are people who will say the Holocaust was
the worst. There are people who will say the mass genocide
and stripping of native lands and rights from native tribes was worse.

I WAS NOT INSINUATING THAT ANY OF THESE
WAS ANY BETTER OR WORSE THAN ANY OTHERS.

I'm saying that IF you are going to talk about
Black/White relations, then EXPLAIN THE CONTEXT.
EXPLAIN why there is a such a disdain and aversion
to "owning property and trusting govt" BEFORE blaming
why Black communities struggle so much with laws and police.

EXPLAIN THE CONTEXT of the property laws and problems
inherited and what the solutions depend on.

It does NOT help "just to blame whites for slavery"
because that does NOT explain the full context,
the problems over property laws, ownership,
knowledge of the laws and how to manage business
and govt that is lost to the Black populations stuck in
jail who can't get jobs once they are stuck in this system.

This is not about comparing one race to another.
It is about explaining the context so the problems
can be addressed and resolved, not just blamed on
this racial group or that one. You can't compare the
groups that way.  Sorry this wasn't clear Asclepias!


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 4, 2016)

emilynghiem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...


I'm not complaining about anything. I'm pointing out that it is necessary to think in terms of race due to the actions of white people.  Not only did they invent the concept, they used it to support white supremacy. Its silly for a white person to tell me its wrong to think in terms of race when I cant afford to not think in terms of race.  Doing so would require me to pretend the status of Blacks in the ghettos and elsewhere are not the result of systematic racism by whites. In effect I would be lending my support to and being bamboozled by white privilege.


----------



## pillars (Jun 8, 2016)

White privilege is when you rape an unconscious girl by a dumpster, and the judge only gives you 6 months in prison because you're a star athlete and a nice kid.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 28, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Hey, I'm watching a pbs piece on Newark, NJ. Come on bro how can you say white neighborhoods are even close as far as crime. Maybe there are poor white neighborhoods that compare but not any metro Detroit white neighborhoods that are anywhere near as bad as Detroit proper. 

It's amazing the cops in Newark can stop and frisk anyone for no reason whatsoever. 

They approached this innocent guy and just because he said don't touch me and backed up, they tackled him. The guy doing the piece showed the video to the seargent and he said, "the guy shouldn't have got defensive and just complied.

Im torn on this. I wouldn't want cops acting like this in my neighborhood but Detroit and Newark aren't safe neighborhoods. They got criminals running around.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 28, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


There are good black kids in my white neighborhood who are going to graduate from college, get a good job raise their children well have white and brown friends and they will never see any serious racism.

There are BLACKS who will never leave the hood won't finish highschool will have baby mamas and kids they won't raise right won't have good jobs or any jobs at all will commit crimes and you're going to blame whites?

There's so much poor blacks are doing to themselves and we can't do anything about. 

But instead of agreeing and making a push for the black community to change you'll tell me to worry about my community. 

Then why are black documentaries showing us the scary situation that is happening in the hoods of America if not to get us to care and want change? Don't ask us to look and see how unfairly you're being treated and then get offended when we tell you we notice some things you need to change first. For example the whole world saw cops basically run around Newark NJ and tackle anyone who looks suspecious then frisk them. That would never fly in my neighborhood but should this practice be stopped in Newark? A part of me says yes but these cops find on average 1 gun a night. They know who the gang members are. But obviously they've searched a lot of young men who don't have anything on them. The adults let the kids carry the guns because theyre only minors.

Are you suggesting the cops should do something differently? I value your thoughts


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 28, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...



*"There are good black kids in my white neighborhood who are going to graduate from college, get a good job raise their children well have white and brown friends and they will never see any serious racism."


*
Too late. Theyve already seen and heard it dude. 

I dont blame just your average everyday joe of a white person. I blame the whole white group from the small number of elite whites that consciously maintain this racist system to the passive whites that unconsciously support it by believing its not racism thats keeping the vast majority of Blacks from out competing whites. Its actually kind of monotonous telling you what the issues are. I've already told you so the information is there for you to convince yourself.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 28, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I get what you are saying. I always say about them that to them we are all n$%&ers. 

And all those white middle class blue collar factory workers who's jobs went overseas they should see I'm right but instead of blaming the elites they've been convinced the problem is brown people.

I'll give you that poverty disproportionately negatively affects black people.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jul 1, 2016)

pillars said:


> White privilege is when you rape an unconscious girl by a dumpster, and the judge only gives you 6 months in prison because you're a star athlete and a nice kid.



pillars that's called MALE privilege,
or in the case of OJ Simpson RICH MALE privilege to afford top defense lawyers. Remember how many ppl saw OJs case as historic, in that a rich black man could get away with murder that rich white men got away with, as long as money talks justice walks. 

It's called Creating DOUBT which is on the side of defense. Since the burden of proof is on the accuser, the legal system and especially criminal justice system had been gamed and bought out. Yes it's more obvious with white vs. black, but the common factor is too often money. 

And with rape and murder victims, trying to prove it based on faith beyond reasonable doubt, good luck, it's a complete gamble with judges and lawyers all playing the game.

The only way to justice is not commit crimes and violations in the first place, or we will never see equality after the fact. The system is not perfect and lawyers get paid to throw it.

So yes pillars ppl will use money, race, jury sympathy, tearing down the rape victim for being drunk or wearing provocative clothes, anything they can use to win. Anything to sway ppl EMOTIONALLY to CREATE DOUBT.

Obvious there are more white rich ppl who can buy lawyers to get their way in court, but the root problem is being able to buy justice and swing a decision in the first place.

Because THAT FLAW exists in the legal system, that's why Race becomes an issue because of human subjectivity. And money and privilege .

Look how many rich corporate crooks get away with crimes, then look at the corruption blamed on Hillary Clinton as a woman and Obama as a black man. The common factor is they both have MONEY and LEGAL connections with lawyers and judges buying into politics to play the system. Money even trumps race when you get into the game.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jul 1, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Dear Asclepias the elephant in the room is business and property ownership. Ppl who have a sense of ownership don't get as caught in the victim blame game. And yes, too many Blacks have a disadvantage or even a phobia against owning property and business because they know the system is gamed , set up to lose property and money to govt abused to grab it. And the Black generations initially brought to the US as property started off on the losing end of that learning curve toward equal justice, and cannot just magically be expected to suddenly flip to the winning side, when some ppl have centuries more experience with controlling property and laws governing property, while other ppl never had rights to own their own bodies much less real property for generations later, this is not equal. The more that liberals keep putting more and more power over management and money in the hands of federal govt, and that system is gamed because the Constitution isnt enforced but sold to the highest bidders, this robs everyone of equality not just blacks. We all become slaves to govt . The problems with class privilege that affect blacks most visibly affect all of us. When will we team up and fight together, instead of fighting each other as dark skin field slaves vs white skin house slaves. While those pulling the master card get away with games enslaving both rich and poor taxpayers stuck with the bill for all those abuses at our expense. Where is the WE in We the people. When are we going to fight for US.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 1, 2016)

emilynghiem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


White skinned house slaves have bought into the theory that they are actually the masters while they do exactly what the real masters want them to do. Blame Blacks, Mexicans, Muslims, women, etc for their inability to make any progress in life. The only thing they have to fall back on is the assumption of superiority. When they get their stuff together then and only then will I join with them. Until they do they are just cave chimps and trailer trash bent on keeping their social construct of superiority alive to assuage their frustration over being fooled for so many centuries.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jul 1, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Dear Asclepias the day you see that each person group or tribe has areas of superiority over others, and areas of fallibility, then you will see the equality of humanity. Our purpose in life is not the same. When we focus on purpose we are equal contributors and heroes leaders in some areas, and liabilities in others where we rely on the strength of other people or groups. 

Like an orchestra there may be some soloists who shine above others, but overall we need every musician and instrument on stage to play their part in tune in harmony and on the right page at the right time to make the Symphony play off the page as written.

We can't get there by insulting bullying and kicking each other off the stage.

We need each other to play our parts in perspective, and support each other in SUCCEEDING not failing. Then we all win.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 1, 2016)

emilynghiem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...


i find that the less relevance I give what white people think the better things turn out for me. I cant describe how liberating it is to learn true history and realize these whites are just running a con game to make up for their inferiority complex.  Like I said they can get their minds right and join me or they can get left behind.  Either way they better hurry up.


----------



## NCC1701 (Jul 3, 2016)

[QUOTE}

I dont blame just your average everyday joe of a white person. I blame the whole white group from the small number of elite whites that consciously maintain this racist system to the passive whites that unconsciously support it by believing its not racism thats keeping the vast majority of Blacks from out competing whites. Its actually kind of monotonous telling you what the issues are. I've already told you so the information is there for you to convince yourself.[/QUOTE]

not buying it, so since they are small in number then it should be easy to name names and show what they are doing


----------



## NCC1701 (Jul 3, 2016)

> i find that the less relevance I give what white people think the better things turn out for me. I cant describe how liberating it is to learn true history and realize these whites are just running a con game to make up for their inferiority complex.  Like I said they can get their minds right and join me or they can get left behind.  Either way they better hurry up.




I have looked at the world really hard. I am the white guy you hate so much, but there isn't a single instance of me holding back any black person. What I have observed is that blacks are constant underperformers with nobody to blame but themselves.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 3, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> [QUOTE}
> 
> I dont blame just your average everyday joe of a white person. I blame the whole white group from the small number of elite whites that consciously maintain this racist system to the passive whites that unconsciously support it by believing its not racism thats keeping the vast majority of Blacks from out competing whites. Its actually kind of monotonous telling you what the issues are. I've already told you so the information is there for you to convince yourself.



not buying it, so since they are small in number then it should be easy to name names and show what they are doing[/QUOTE]
I wasnt selling anything to you so no harm done.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 3, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> > i find that the less relevance I give what white people think the better things turn out for me. I cant describe how liberating it is to learn true history and realize these whites are just running a con game to make up for their inferiority complex.  Like I said they can get their minds right and join me or they can get left behind.  Either way they better hurry up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont hate you. I dont even know you. I doubt you are capable of ever holding a Black person back by yourself and I never thought you were capable. Like most white cave chimps, you assume I take you seriously. You are joke to me and a pawn for the dangerous whites that have trained you to be racist while they take your money to build their wealth.


----------



## Yarddog (Jul 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > > i find that the less relevance I give what white people think the better things turn out for me. I cant describe how liberating it is to learn true history and realize these whites are just running a con game to make up for their inferiority complex.  Like I said they can get their minds right and join me or they can get left behind.  Either way they better hurry up.
> ...




Reflecting on past posts with you, I notice your common thread that you dont care what a white person has to say and you don't take them seriously, you've pretty much called me a liar a couple times when Ive mentioned anything about my life,  yet spouted on before about being harassed every day by police when you walked to school as a kid.
   I can only assume that was a COMPLTETE lie as  most people project their shortcoming onto others. Why anyone Black white or brown on these threads would take you seriously now is beyond me. You give so LITTLE respect to these people who try to converse with you.There was a time where I did believe some of the things youve said,  but not any more.  Everyone is a joke to you,  so it would be my recommendation to any others that you only be seen as a joke as well.  All your posts are about Superiority and yourself. All you see is white, black  and group think,  you must be one of the blindest persons on this board,  blinded by that great intellect of yours


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 3, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...


True. I dont take what most whites say seriously. I know that most of them live in fabricated reality based on delusion. It hard to take what white people say seriously because I realize that most of you dont have a clue about the con job thats been run on you lower class whites. I dont know what sharing my story about being harassed by cops everyday has to do with that but maybe you are just venting and digressed or maybe you can explain the correlation to me?

I dont know if I have told you this before but its really known of my business what you assume about me. What you think or dont think about me personally holds no relevance. Many things are beyond your comprehension like why people take me seriously. Thats something you are going to have to deal with internally instead of asking for help in ostracizing me. I dont think you hold enough credibilty to cause everyone on the board to cease responding or conversing with me. Your actions in calling for help betray a fundamental emotional weakness you need to address. I dont have to like or take white people seriously. Nothing you wish can stop that. I suggest you cease from reading my posts if they cause you emotional trauma.  If you want to converse with me then you are going to have to stop wearing your emotions on your sleeve and just talk.


----------



## NCC1701 (Jul 3, 2016)

> I dont hate you. I dont even know you. I doubt you are capable of ever holding a Black person back by yourself and I never thought you were capable. Like most white cave chimps, you assume I take you seriously. You are joke to me and a pawn for the dangerous whites that have trained you to be racist while they take your money to build their wealth.



You don't know me, yet you make sweeping conclusions about me. You are seriously lacking in the reasoning department, like most blacks of your intellect. White dolls at birthday parties? god that is insipid.

and yes, you do hate me, your name calling is proof of that, so how about cutting the crap?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 3, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> > I dont hate you. I dont even know you. I doubt you are capable of ever holding a Black person back by yourself and I never thought you were capable. Like most white cave chimps, you assume I take you seriously. You are joke to me and a pawn for the dangerous whites that have trained you to be racist while they take your money to build their wealth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said anything specifically about you until you butted into my conversation with EMILYNGHIEM. If my conversation with someone else hurt your feelings you need to deal with that on your own instead of blaming me.

In order for me to hate you there would need to be some reason for me to consider you dangerous are particularly relevant.  Since you hold no relevancy other than me addressing you right now in this moment I have no reason to hate you. Most likely your just another white boy that has taken exception to what I was saying. All I can say to that is tough titty.


----------



## NCC1701 (Jul 3, 2016)

> _You don't know me, yet you make sweeping conclusions about me. You are seriously lacking in the reasoning department, like most blacks of your intellect. White dolls at birthday parties? god that is insipid.
> 
> and yes, you do hate me, your name calling is proof of that, so how about cutting the crap?_
> 
> ...



Who cares when or why you said it?  the fact is you said it, you are hateful in the very same way black people claim anyone who insults them with ad homs is hateful. Funny you should bring up feelings like that when that is pretty much the entire premise your stupid white doll example.

Yes, you are offensive to me, but I have never asked for sympathy. Just asked specific questions which you cant answer. I would really like to know the white elite people pulling my strings, so I want their names and what they are doing to me. Will you answer? nah, you can't I bet since you are just another hand waving shit talker who thinks they are 'relevant'.


----------



## Yarddog (Jul 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




You got it wrong,  i didn't say I suggest people ostracize you,  It was my suggestion that they show you the same RESPECT you show them.  If that means that they ostracize you,  I guess thats on you then.


----------



## Yarddog (Jul 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Case in point


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 3, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Actually I got it right. I'm extremely perceptive. When you said you recommend that others see me only as a joke you are calling for help in ostracizing me all because you lack the ability to deal with your emotions. I dont mind if they do but just know I know thats exactly what you want. If people showed me the same respect I showed them then we wouldnt get into this state of insulting each other. I'm cool with people even if we disagree until they mess up and say something disrespectful IMO. Once they do that they lose my respect.


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> A white person comes to the birthday party of a Black girl and gives her a white doll and books with white characters in them for a birthday present. When you get funny looks you dont know what you did wrong and get upset.



Do the neg


Asclepias said:


> A white person comes to the birthday party of a Black girl and gives her a white doll and books with white characters in them for a birthday present. When you get funny looks you dont know what you did wrong and get upset.



Do the 3rd world negros in Africa throw birthday parties for their children?  I suspect that the blacks in America are spoiled and if they are lucky enough to get a white kid to come to their stupid birthday party.  They should be thankful.  The dumb ass black kid can always throw the offending book in the trash after the white kid leaves.  

See there is a problem sending a white kid to a black's birthday party with cash or a gift certificate.  The black mom or dad or one of their relatives will just spend the gift on crack.


----------



## Yarddog (Jul 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I used the word  JOKE,  because those were your OWN words in the previous post.  the point being,  you have said many times you don't care what a white man thinks or has to say, so why should I or anyone else give credit to your opinion when you link everyone to your racial Bias. If you dont see how what you do is extremely disrespectful your not nearly as perceptive as you think you are.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 3, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


I never recommended anyone treat you as a joke.  I dont need anyone elses help doing so if thats the decision I come to. If I treat you as a joke that is my own personal opinion and I have no say so in what others do with you. You on the other hand recommended that people treat me as a joke which IMO shows me you need some assistance.

You ask why should you or anyone else give credit to my opinion?  I have never really given that much thought to be honest. I've always assumed that you giving credit or not giving credit was a personal choice.  I certainly dont give a lot of people credit on this board for having a valid point in most of the opinions they scribe in their posts and its not shocking to me that others feel the same about mine. I do see myself as extremely disrespectful to certain people. Thats intentional due to the disrespect they have shown me.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 3, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > A white person comes to the birthday party of a Black girl and gives her a white doll and books with white characters in them for a birthday present. When you get funny looks you dont know what you did wrong and get upset.
> ...


If third world honkys can have brithday parties why wouldnt third world Blacks have birthday parties?  Its not lucky to have a white kid at your party. Theyre white and not some great treat the Black child should be happy for.  Thats like saying its lucky a rabid chimp came to your party.


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Maybe ..if the chimp had a bag of crack.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 3, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


Cave chimps like crack just as much as they like meth. Either way they are not welcome at a Black childs party.


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



"Cave chimps"?  How weak.  I wouldn't know about meth.  I tried a little cocaine back in the late 70's and early 80's.  I flew into Colombia a few times and the stuff was given to me.  It wasn't the garbage that the black community sells on street corners these days.  In the circles I ran everyone had money and when not working we partied frequently.  Blow was just part of the culture.  Nobody I knew came into contact with the monkeys on the street corners.  You guys just constantly were trying to cheat each other selling garbage and fake shit and usually somebody got shot for the effort. My people occasionally enjoyed pure coke as well as the best pot.  The stuff I flew in was the highest quality in the world.  You blacks were wasting all your time chasing a high that didn't exist and killing each other over garbage.  Funny really. White people, at least the ones I hung with didn't chase anything. They had the money and expected the highest quality and it was brought to them.  They didn't want "party favors" to run or ruin their lives and had enough self control to keep that form of entertainment in it's place.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 3, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


Yes cave chimps.  Yes you are weak.  Of course you know about meth. Its wrecking your communities.

Thanks for sharing your criminal lifestyle with everyone. You just proved whites are naturally inclined to be criminals.


----------



## NCC1701 (Jul 4, 2016)

> Yes cave chimps.  Yes you are weak.  Of course you know about meth. Its wrecking your communities.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your criminal lifestyle with everyone. You just proved whites are naturally inclined to be criminals.



then why do blacks commit violent crime at 7 times the rate of whites?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> > Yes cave chimps.  Yes you are weak.  Of course you know about meth. Its wrecking your communities.
> >
> > Thanks for sharing your criminal lifestyle with everyone. You just proved whites are naturally inclined to be criminals.
> 
> ...


Who told you that and why do you believe it? Another white person I suppose?


----------



## NCC1701 (Jul 4, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > > Yes cave chimps.  Yes you are weak.  Of course you know about meth. Its wrecking your communities.
> ...




The FBI and Department of Justice, you know- the one headed by a black woman. I actually educate myself on such matters unlike you. I believe it because it is true, everyone knows it is true and that is why nobody wants to live in black neighborhoods.

Old quote from Jesse Jackson:  "There is nothing more painful to me at this stage in my life than to walk down the street and hear footsteps and start thinking about robbery. Then look around and see somebody white and feel relieved.... After all we have been through. Just to think we can't walk down our own streets, how humiliating."   Jesse Jackson - Wikiquote


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...


The FBI doesnt take into account all whites world wide nor even all the one here in the US. Whites are the most violent parasites to every roam the planet. Your own historians have documented youre animal like tendency for violence. So you need to get more sources than the FBI cave gibbon.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 4, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




You are a racist moron.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...


Youre a racist cave chimp.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 4, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



At least I know how to properly use an apostrophe, bub.


----------



## NCC1701 (Jul 4, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It would not matter, look it up yourself, the violent crime rates are much lower in white societies than black ones. Nigeria, Central African republic, and Congo versus Canada, Germany, and Finland. Everyone would rather live in the former 3 eh? study migration patterns, well maybe just study period


You see I try and be educated before I speak, maybe you should give it a shot. BTW what other 'sources'? your stupid drivel I suppose?


----------



## boedicca (Jul 4, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...




Violent behavior is not caused by RACE - it is caused by culture and values.


----------



## NCC1701 (Jul 4, 2016)

boedicca said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



what difference does it make if one race has certain culture and values versus another?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


That doesnt stop you from being a cave chimp.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 4, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...



Really?  How about English Common Law vs. the Napoleonic Code vs. Serf-owing Authoritarianism vs. Tribal Slave cultures?   Are these morally equivalent to you?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...


I dont need to look it up. Youre trying to prove to me Blacks are more violent. Thats impossible because whites have documented their violence. Practically everyone knows whites are more violent than anyone.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2016)

boedicca said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Whites have fucked up cultures and values. You must be a sister wife.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 4, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I'm tired of your vile racism.  You are now the second person on my Ignore list. I think USMB will be a much more enjoyable place without your constant one note stream of Racist Spew.


----------



## NCC1701 (Jul 4, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



show me the documents then


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


I dont care what you are tired of. Its probably best you put me on your ignore list. That way you will be insulated from the truth.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...


Look them up. Start with all the world wars and then go backwards.  Better yet read a history book.


----------



## NCC1701 (Jul 4, 2016)

boedicca said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I am talking about today in the here and now in my world. Blacks in the US go out of their way to point out how they have their own black culture with black this and that. They want to make sure that we whites know they are different. Then whether you call it race or culture doesn't matter, they own their high violent crime rate.

As far as differing white cultures today, sure, but lets do an experiment. Add up all white cultures and all black cultures and compare. Then we have a racial comparison.


----------



## Jroc (Jul 4, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> A white person comes to the birthday party of a Black girl and gives her a white doll and books with white characters in them for a birthday present. When you get funny looks you dont know what you did wrong and get upset.




"White privilege" is when a white and black student applies for the same collage, with the same grades and test scores, might even have grown up in the same neighborhood,  the black student gets in, and the white student does not because of his or her race ....That's "white privilege"


----------



## boedicca (Jul 4, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...




I don't buy into that tribal culture crap.  The U.S. has a unique culture of assimilation.  The problems we have now is the agenda of splitting everyone into tribes based on race.  I'm not participating in that.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...


Sorry but I didnt give you permission to limit it to today. Thats pretty dumb to limit it to today in order to get a complete picture.

What do you mean by add up all the cultures and compare?


----------



## NCC1701 (Jul 4, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I am talking violence today between civilians, nobody cares about WWII when choosing a place to live. Quiz: where did the Syrians want to flee to, a white society or a black one?


----------



## NCC1701 (Jul 4, 2016)

boedicca said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



well no we don't really assimilate, blacks themselves emphasize that and insist on distinction by race


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2016)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > A white person comes to the birthday party of a Black girl and gives her a white doll and books with white characters in them for a birthday present. When you get funny looks you dont know what you did wrong and get upset.
> ...


Thats not white privilege. White privilege is when that white student can go to another college and get in because their family graduated from that same college back when Blacks were not allowed.


----------



## NCC1701 (Jul 4, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I don't live in the past, that is for morons


----------



## boedicca (Jul 4, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...




Some, not all.   Just as some people over all races buy into tribalism.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...


You didnt specify that before you started the conversation. Even if you did its dumb as I pointed out. You need to look comprehensively at history to see the effects it has on todays world. Whites breed and cultivate violence on a global scale.


----------



## Jroc (Jul 4, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Blacks can do the same thing....Maybe you should speak out about the leftist cronyism ...I'm against it.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...


No one asked you to do the impossible and live in the past. You were told that looking at the present without looking at the past is the sign of an uneducated person.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2016)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


No they cant. They were kept from attending certain colleges. Now in order to make up for white privllege they should get the first slots in institutions of higher learning. The past carries consequences into the future.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 4, 2016)

A white girl comes to a mexican fiesta bbq and brings sprite and marshmallow salad


----------



## Jroc (Jul 4, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




So you wont speak out against cronyism in leftists colleges? affirmative action should be bases on economic background not race


----------



## NCC1701 (Jul 4, 2016)

boedicca said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Most I would say, by the way it is emphasized.  5 things to know about black culture now - CNN.com


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...


Dont be mad we are proud to be Black. That is no excuse for you to be racist.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2016)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


You should take that to another thread and or try and focus on the topic of this thread.


----------



## NCC1701 (Jul 4, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I know more about WWII than you do, but Germany in 1939 is nothing like Germany today. If you can't understand that then you are a hopeless moron.


----------



## Jroc (Jul 4, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



White privilege is taught by loosers who need an excuse for failure


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...


The author appears to be lost in white outer space.  Someone needs to throw him a life line.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...


I dont really care if you know more about WW2 than I do. The point is that whites are violent. Stop deflecting. You are not smart enough to get away with it.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2016)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


White privilege isnt taught. It just occurs. Even white people will tell you this.Yes white losers use it to get ahead though.


----------



## NCC1701 (Jul 4, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



man you are dumb, you just made my point for me


----------



## NCC1701 (Jul 4, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



no, you said earlier that the white elite take the wealth of the 'white losers', so how do they get ahead?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...


Why am I dumb for supporting your point?  I am not emotionally invested in being right like you are. What you just stated was true.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


By being white and not too lazy to go take advantage of the opportunities that are owned by whites.


----------



## NCC1701 (Jul 4, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Asclepias said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



how is that 'taking their wealth', as you stated earlier?


----------



## Jroc (Jul 4, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




White Europeans controlled the world, they colonized Africa, the quest for power started those world wars..Average people, citizens on the streets? Black are more violent, the family as broken down in these areas, these neighborhoods, that's the success of American leftism. I have a service based business. I go into people's homes,. Too many times I see little black children,who can barley talk yet, sitting in front of the T.V. watching stupid ass rap videos..of course not "white" Sesame street


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...


I never stated whites giving other whites preference was taking their wealth. Where did you get that idea?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2016)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...


You started off on the right foot but I dont get what that last part had to do with whites being more violent. I agree with you that whites controlled the world via violence but your little anecdote at the end came out of left field. Please explain what it had to do with the point.


----------



## Jroc (Jul 4, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



People are people, whites aren't more violent because they're white, neither are blacks, because they are black...We are products of our environment...Expectations are lower in poor neighborhoods, where there is more violence. Most of these are mostly minorities .Like I said, white privilege is simply and excuse for failure.... If you're a strong people you overcome obstacles..Like the Jews did


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 4, 2016)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Whites and violence is definitely a genetic trait.  No other race on the face of the earth has not only been so violent, they have glorified that violence as being some kind of strength. They are like a pack of wild chimps in most regards. 

Wake me up when the white Ashkenazi Jews have experienced what Blacks in the US have experienced. Their holocaust not only shows the violence you white misfits are predisposed to, but it shows the difference whites use when placing value..


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 4, 2016)

Owsi68 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > A white person comes to the birthday party of a Black girl and gives her a white doll and books with white characters in them for a birthday present. When you get funny looks you dont know what you did wrong and get upset.
> ...


The firecrackers were probably made in china.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 4, 2016)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


It's not an excuse when it's true. Didn't you say you were on welfare growing up? Did you know a black woman for less than a white women even though they had the same number of kids? Now that's white privilege.

Probably a lot easier for a Jew like you to get a small business loan too.


----------



## NCC1701 (Jul 4, 2016)

> I never stated whites giving other whites preference was taking their wealth. Where did you get that idea?


post 181 in this thread you fucking moron, you said they were taking my wealth


----------



## NCC1701 (Jul 4, 2016)

> I dont really care if you know more about WW2 than I do. The point is that whites are violent. Stop deflecting. You are not smart enough to get away with it.



I know more about pretty much everything than you do. Blacks are more violent as evidenced by crime rates, and as evidenced in the world today with sub sahara Africa being a giant violent shithole compared to white societies. Whites are simply better at war, if you look at history, that doesn't make us more violent, just better at it when we want to be.


----------



## Yarddog (Jul 4, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




While a good part of the message may be true,  the delivery and terminology is divisive. When you continually tell black kids that white kids are more privileged because they are White,  you set up a mindset of resentment that is Not even necessary, there may already be resentment but now you are creating even more to what end?. Likewise you create a complex in white kids by mentally beating them down, telling them they are guilty by race, even if they are good kids who have been taught to be peaceful and inclusive, they are still supposed to believe they are guilty of things they had no control of ... except being born.

An attempt to get the same results using a more positive message could have been used, but given the underlying hatred inside of college campuses,  I can see why the "white Privilege" 
Hatred against Jews in Europe started long before the 1930s in europe. It started long before as resentment shown in literature at least a 100 years before and throughout europe.  It could be the same thing is being done against white people and this is just the beginning.  
odd though, It comes at a time we elect a black president twice.


----------



## Yarddog (Jul 4, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> > I dont really care if you know more about WW2 than I do. The point is that whites are violent. Stop deflecting. You are not smart enough to get away with it.
> 
> 
> 
> I know more about pretty much everything than you do. Blacks are more violent as evidenced by crime rates, and as evidenced in the world today with sub sahara Africa being a giant violent shithole compared to white societies. Whites are simply better at war, if you look at history, that doesn't make us more violent, just better at it when we want to be.



Ive spent a couple months in East Africa, and not with a tour group. Your absolutely correct.  people on these boards who continually hate the country they live in have no idea what a fair society we do live in, much of it starting with our rule of law that these other places lack.  While the brutal history of white colonization is true there, people also have freedom to treat people as they wish in life.  Blaming the white man for their violence often against each other is just a way to enable themselves to do what they want.  having said that, there are some really wonderful people there dont get me wrong, but its like the Wild west, so to speak.  Warfare is in the DNA of all primates including humans,   the fact that people believe one Color is more predisposed, is only proof that tribalism lives on.

Your totally correct,  white people were just more successful due to technology and other factors that drove them to colonize


----------



## Jroc (Jul 4, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Spare me the black supremacist, racist shit. Show me some genetic evidence to support your stupidity  Fraud


----------



## Jroc (Jul 4, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Better to build people up, make them proud of who they are...this blame game is for the weak minded


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 4, 2016)

Jroc said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I agree. Victim mentality. If I were to go into a poor persons home I would empathize with them but I would eventually tell them they got to get over it and move on.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 4, 2016)

Living in Chicago or Detroit 2016 sucks no doubt but when I watch movies about much worst times in human history. Slaves in the 1700's or Jews in Germany 1940s or how England let the Irish starve in the potato famine or black plague.

My point is, are things really that bad for blacks today in America? If things are bad leave your bad community.

My parents left Europe you can move to a new neighborhood


----------



## Yarddog (Jul 4, 2016)

Jroc said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Exactly,  a person does not have to be torn down in order to lift another up.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 5, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> > I never stated whites giving other whites preference was taking their wealth. Where did you get that idea?
> 
> 
> post 181 in this thread you fucking moron, you said they were taking my wealth


They are taking your wealth. I asked where did I say that giving you preference was taking your wealth you dumbass.?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 5, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> > I dont really care if you know more about WW2 than I do. The point is that whites are violent. Stop deflecting. You are not smart enough to get away with it.
> 
> 
> 
> I know more about pretty much everything than you do. Blacks are more violent as evidenced by crime rates, and as evidenced in the world today with sub sahara Africa being a giant violent shithole compared to white societies. Whites are simply better at war, if you look at history, that doesn't make us more violent, just better at it when we want to be.


The only thing you know better than me is how to apply hair lice treatment. Whites are more violent as evidenced by history. Thats why everything they touch they fuck up and commit genocide. Of course whites are better at war. Thanks for agreeing with me that whites are more violent.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 5, 2016)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Its not Black supremacist racist shit. This is taken from your white historians. When you can show me evidence that your own historians are lying then i will show you genetic evidence.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 5, 2016)

Jroc said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


White people whine when Blacks build their people up so dont feed us this weak bullshit ^^^ and expect us to believe you really feel this way. We already build our people up and thats why a lot of us buck your racist system.. 

If I thought I was a victim I wouldnt know that all I had to do was outwork you poor whites.  Once the shackles come off mentally there aint shit you cave chimps can do to stop brothas like me.


----------



## NCC1701 (Jul 5, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > > I never stated whites giving other whites preference was taking their wealth. Where did you get that idea?
> ...



So have I been given white preference or not? If I have, then QED you liar. If not then how come this white guy has no white privilege?

Please detail how they have taken my wealth, I can't wait to hear the stream of illogical bullshit you have on that.


----------



## NCC1701 (Jul 5, 2016)

> If I thought I was a victim I wouldnt know that all I had to do was outwork you poor whites.  Once the shackles come off mentally there aint shit you cave chimps can do to stop brothas like me.



complete BS that blacks outwork whites, affirmative action sees to that.


----------



## Jroc (Jul 5, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...




You're too busy creating weak minded threads on "White privilege" You leftist like to keep poor blacks (and whites) poor, that way so can feed them you're weak minded, victimhood cramp...Jews weren't allowed in colleges, Jewish doctors couldn't practice in hospitals, so they opened up their own. Strong families is what works. Not your leftist claptrap, your threads are a joke


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 5, 2016)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


While I'm not going to ignore blacks are actual victims, just as Jews were victimized in the 40's and 50s and 1960's, you are right they have to solve their own problems regardless of who created it.

The one thing though is that it's easier for you to assimilate. Do you know how many Jews I know that for a long time I didn't even know they were Jewish.

In other words blacks have it harder than Jews.

What sucks for blacks is this. My immigrant father moves here and he is a second class citizens just like blacks who've been here for hundreds of years. Then I am born. So in 1 generation my dad's family is no longer 2nd class citizens but black are?


----------



## NCC1701 (Jul 5, 2016)

> The only thing you know better than me is how to apply hair lice treatment. Whites are more violent as evidenced by history. Thats why everything they touch they fuck up and commit genocide. Of course whites are better at war. Thanks for agreeing with me that whites are more violent.



I said better at war, not that they have more wars. Only an idiot could read my post and think I agreed with you, but I will cut you some slack since black kids have always lagged in reading comprehension here in the USA.  Genocide, like Rwanda in the 90's? shall we list the wars in Africa going on today versus the wars in Europe and North America today?


----------



## NCC1701 (Jul 5, 2016)

> While I'm not going to ignore blacks are actual victims, just as Jews were victimized in the 40's and 50s and 1960's, you are right they have to solve their own problems regardless of who created it.
> 
> The one thing though is that it's easier for you to assimilate. Do you know how many Jews I know that for a long time I didn't even know they were Jewish.
> 
> ...



Asians look different, but they now make more income, and they don't complain about race like blacks. There is really only one issue here, blacks cannot or will not perform when given opportunity. High school tests, and any test really, show lack of cognitive skills necessary. The achievement gap is constant even when you compare blacks and whites from the same income levels. It is time to recognize this, and stop blaming whites for what is true the world over.


----------



## Jroc (Jul 5, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




The fraud who started this thread thinks about Black children and white toy dolls...While black babies get shot... 8 in the last few weeks in Detroit he 's a petty little person really

*Suspect arrested in shooting of 2-year old Detroit girl*



















Suspect arrested in shooting of 2-year old Detroit girl


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 5, 2016)

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Michigan needs the death penalty. Remember that woman who killed one of her kids and put them in the freezer? Some of the killers in your neighborhood should not be walking around free.

Sometimes I wonder what kind of guy was this guy before he shot that little Baby. Do they love their mothers? Are they monsters all day long or just after the sun goes down.

How many monsters have I seen and didn't even know it?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 5, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...


Answer my question son. We go no further until you do that.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 5, 2016)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


You forgot a lot of Jews hid that they were Jewish. Plus they were working with a head start. Namely they had a history and cultural foundation not hidden from them. Like most dumbasses you just got caught comparing apples and oranges.


----------



## Jroc (Jul 5, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Blacks used to have strong families  Now we have people like you claiming victimhood.... you're pathetic really


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 5, 2016)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Blacks still have strong families. Scary thing for you cave chimps is that they are growing even stronger.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Jroc (Jul 5, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I'd be happy as hell if they did, more than 70% of black babies are born out of wedlock..The family structure has broken down..But you'd better do something about those white dollies you moron


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 5, 2016)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


The rejection of white dolls are the basics of a strong Black foundation. You build your foundation strong before attempting to erect a sky scraper.  An idiot like you would have us build something that fell down in the next strong wind.....or maybe youre not an idiot but not smart enough to convince me to listen to you.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 5, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


And Jews decided to give up a lot of their Jewishness to fit in. Cut the locks, stop wearing the hats and start acting like white Americans. They certainly did for awhile hide their identity. Today they may be more open about there faith but back then it did stop them from getting opportunities. Being Jewish did close doors. 

It's impossible for blacks to hide who they are. Not that they should want to.

But it is ignorant to say they endured it so blacks have no excuse. This guy in my complex 20 years just died. I just found out he was Jewish. A lot easier for jroc when people don't even know the j stands for Jew.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 5, 2016)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


I think both of you either come from a one parent home or you are a single parent if I'm not mistaken. And one of you was on welfare.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 5, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


I dont think Blacks or Jews should try to start acting like white americans. They set a horrible example. I have no problem with people being themselves as long as they do their jobs. Whites copy off Blacks all the time anyway on a lot of things so why would we copy them?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 5, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I was a single parent for awhile.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 5, 2016)

Vigilante said:


>


I love it how liberals aren't supposed to make money.

Or al gore can't be for going green because he has lots of homes that burn a lot of electricity. As if that disqualifies him.

You guys are really stupid.

Benghazi


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 5, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Will Smith knows what I'm talking about. Or denzell. Or Morgan Freeman. Hell even Sam Jackson. They are all blacks who have seemed to white it up just about as much as anyone could ask.  You have to realize those guys don't talk black, right? Oh I'm sure they all can talk black but whenever you hear them on interviews or see them in movies they are all copying whites. Wayne Brady is copying whites. Nothing wrong with blacks copying the good stuff we do.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 5, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Every last single one of the guys you just mentioned "talk Black" when they are communicating with their people.   They understand you have to speak the lingo appropriate for your surroundings. When I am in a business setting I speak regular english. When I am not I speak Ebonics. I certainly dont sound like a white person even when I am speaking regular english That doesnt mean I am copying whites. It means I am speaking regular english which a lot of white people cant do very well.  Think of it as a different language. Spanish or Japanese people speak their own language around each other. I could give a damn if a white person was offended because I was speaking Ebonics to another brotha like I have done even in a business setting when not directing my comments at the white person.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 5, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Like you type/sound or seem more well spoken (white) than LBJ. He needs to polish his speech from what I imagine. You however have copied whites by learning how to talk white. You know what I'm talking about. Yo bra this bitch be trippin. I even know white dudes who must be closing in on 30 and I can't see them speaking intelligently and confidently in an interview. This is something the black community needs to change. And my white friends need to learn too.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 5, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


True


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 5, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


And every Jew Jews it up when they get around their Jewish friends.

And I can act black. I can copy them. When you speak proper English you are copying us. You just admitted in your natural habitat you speak eubonics.

I want to see that Robert Downey Jr movie again where he's a black guy


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 5, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


No. I was born in the US so standard english is a language I learned to speak. I'm not copying you. I'm speaking your standard language. Copying would mean i was mimicking without understanding.  I know more about english than most white people do.


----------



## NCC1701 (Jul 5, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It is simple, so simple even you can understand. I am white, so do I have white privilege or not? we can go no further unless you answer that.

If I have privilege, then why are they taking my money?

If I don't have privilege then why not? I am a white middle age male


----------



## Yarddog (Jul 6, 2016)

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...




Well they say the girl survived, thats great


----------



## NCC1701 (Jul 6, 2016)

> Blacks still have strong families. Scary thing for you cave chimps is that they are growing even stronger.
> 
> 
> _I'd be happy as hell if they did, more than 70% of black babies are born out of wedlock..The family structure has broken down..But you'd better do something about those white dollies you moron _
> ...



but you said black families are strong already, the 'sky scraper' already exists, you can't understand your own logical inconsistencies, what a moron.

So do I have white privilege or not? afraid to answer?


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 6, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...


You have lots of white privilege.  Do you get pulled over for dwb?  Do you not get jobs because you are black?


----------



## NCC1701 (Jul 6, 2016)

> You have lots of white privilege.  Do you get pulled over for dwb?  Do you not get jobs because you are black?



First I was trying to show him the retarded nature of his argument, that is that the white elite are simultaneously 'taking my wealth' while giving me privilege. Also asking him for details about how they are taking my wealth, which of course he can't since he is full of shit.

but to answer you directly, no I do not have any privilege. Every job I have ever had was highly competitive but also favored blacks due to EEOC. The problem for blacks is that they simply do not produce very many capable people, that is why they need EEOC in the first place. I worked in tech where there were many Asians, so don't even try to hand me this privilege bullshit.

Black men get profiled because they should get profiled, they commit crimes at many times the rate white men do.


----------



## Jroc (Jul 6, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Yeah, the poor baby have to go through all that shit, because of this scum. Happens too often here in Detroit and in Chicago. Yes, mainly in the black community. the O.P. would rather focus on stupid shit


----------



## gt1085 (Jul 6, 2016)

S.J. said:


>


Why?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 6, 2016)

gt1085 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...






True, that it is only half a year....

....and many contenders will apply....

...but, for my money, you may be the hands-down run-away winner in the "Stupidest Post of the Year" contest.


----------



## gt1085 (Jul 6, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> gt1085 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Well Big Thanks To The Biggest Stupidesst Reply.It Was Posted Just For Stupid People;lol Anyway Thank You For You Truth.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 6, 2016)

gt1085 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > gt1085 said:
> ...





Perhaps you'd like to make amends to civilization by admitting how tasteless your attempted joke was.


----------



## gt1085 (Jul 6, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> gt1085 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


You just said you happy.This what i mean by being dumb,like it`s true you have only a spirit and no Soul,Truly incredible,and interesting people just not Gods Chosen.Terminate this conversation.plz.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 6, 2016)

gt1085 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > gt1085 said:
> ...




Not much of either an explanation, nor of an apology.

I'll chalk it up to your upbringing.


----------



## gt1085 (Jul 6, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> gt1085 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


lol,Apology for what?Your got to be kidding,right?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 6, 2016)

gt1085 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > gt1085 said:
> ...





You wish you hadn't posted that suggestion that white lives don't matter, don't you.


----------



## gt1085 (Jul 6, 2016)

lol,nothing will change unless it change.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 6, 2016)

gt1085 said:


> lol,nothing will change unless it change.



"Anyway Thank You For You Truth."

"....nothing will change unless it change."

Poor syntax makes me (sic).


----------



## gt1085 (Jul 6, 2016)

Ignorance make me sic.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 6, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> gt1085 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


I wish white people wouldnt cry when Black people say Black Lives Matter.


----------



## Jroc (Jul 6, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > gt1085 said:
> ...




I wish some black people wouldn't cry when we say "all lives matter"  Do you cry for the murdered babies genius?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 6, 2016)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


You cried first so we are allowed to cry back. If we didnt mention white people you can safely assume its none of your business so no one really cares what you wish. Stop whining. If white lives really mattered you would have made up the slogan before Black Lives Matters was made up.


----------



## Jroc (Jul 6, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Black babies lives matter...I came up with a new for you genius


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 6, 2016)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


You should concentrate on white babies lives matter. White women have abortions all the time. Once again youre pretending youre worried about something that you cant do anything about and is none of your business.


----------



## Jroc (Jul 6, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




White babies aren't getting shot by thugs in the street....You find that funny fraud?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 6, 2016)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


White babies are getting killed by their moms and dads in their homes. That a joke to you?


----------



## Jroc (Jul 6, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Answer the question fraud...Are you outraged by black babies getting shot dead in the streets? or are you busy playing with dollies?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 6, 2016)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


No.I'm not going to allow you to deflect. Start another thread.


----------



## gt1085 (Jul 7, 2016)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


lol,that`s funny,Only if you were 100% human i would get up set.


----------



## NCC1701 (Jul 7, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



...and I am not going to allow you to avoid. If I have white privilege, then why are elites taking my wealth? how are they doing that?

I know you can't answer, nobody could justify the inane drivel you put out, just shoving in your face again as a reminder


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 7, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...





Welcome to the board....

...so sorry about your recent acquaintance with the human piñata to whom you responded.


----------



## NCC1701 (Jul 7, 2016)

> Welcome to the board....
> 
> ...so sorry about your recent acquaintance with the human piñata to whom you responded.



thanks and hello, but no need to be sorry as it was my choice out of curiosity


----------



## gt1085 (Jul 7, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


You talk foolish like a real Fool.You`re not shit to them either ,lol and that`s why,mess with me you`ll find so Truths for the first time in your dumb life.


----------



## NCC1701 (Jul 7, 2016)

gt1085 said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



ok moron, you explain it then, how do I have privilege if the elites are taking my money? how are they doing it?. I'm not holding out any hope, I have seen the steaming shit-piles of thoughts you put out


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 7, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


You are stupid.

How many people do you think would embrace Christ's message if he was a rich man?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 7, 2016)

gt1085 said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


This clown NCC1701 messed up and decided to avoid my question. I put him on timeout until he can find the time to answer it.


----------



## NCC1701 (Jul 8, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> gt1085 said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...



I didn't mess up you dumbfuck, I am clarifying your nonsense

you are deflecting, the answer to your question is the same as the answer to the ones I asked you. You could explain it and clear it up, but you can't, because you know I have you.

The white elite are taking my wealth, but you can't say how. You refuse to say whether or not I have white privilege because you know that either answer puts you in contradiction. Typical of the lying low-IQ left.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 12, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


What do you mean?  Here are 50 insanely rich preachers who have lots of followers.

Top 50 Ludicrously Wealthy Pastors


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 12, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> White Lives Didnt Matter until Black people started proclaiming Black Lives Matter.


You are right the cops that shoot when they shouldn't are scared.

Norm Stamper was chief of the Seattle Police Department for six years. He put out a book called "To Protect And Serve: How To Fix America's Police."   

It seems to me that one possible silver lining to the horrific week that we've had is that police officers will come to appreciate what families have lost at the hands of bad police.  Policing is broke.  It has evolved as a paramilitary, bureaucratic, organizational arrangement that distances police officers from the communities they've been sworn to protect and serve.  It starts from the very basic premise that the police in America belong to the people, not the other way around. And if we're ever to achieve that kind of partnership, we've got to find a way to build trust.  That means we need to adopt true community policing.  The systems problem is that police officers believe they must maintain control from beginning to end of every single contact they make. They're taught that by their culture and in the police academy.  When you create this one-up, one-down situation in which the police officer says, I'm the cop, you’re not…That kind of control leads to an abuse of power. We've also militarized American law enforcement beyond all measure.  So we've taught our cops that they're on the front lines of an occupational force and their job is to maintain control of every situation. And I would argue that they lose control when they embrace that attitude and take it into every contact. Look, there are dangerous situations in police work, and police officers need to be ready to use force. The law entitles them to use only that amount of force necessary to overcome whatever resistance they're facing.  Most people get that. It's when you get into these discretionary marginal contacts that we find police officers abusing their power. And it is true that if one officer out of the million police officers shoot somebody without authorization then we can say that's the exception.  But when we have shooting after shooting that most people would define as questionable, it's time to look, not just at a few bad apples, but the barrel. And I'm convinced that it is the barrel that is rotted.

A scared cop is an impulsive cop that doesn’t see straight. Perception is affected by fear.  Every officer who's been involved in a shooting will tell you that tunnel vision is real. Everything else disappears from view and so it's vital that we understand that when a police officer is frightened, is inclined toward impulsive behavior or rash behavior.  How do we train them, educate them such that they know what their bodies are going to do?  So that they have an understanding of elevated blood pressure, of rapid heart rate. They know what their bodies are telling them, namely I'm afraid. And then they have a way not to override it, but to channel it. And the cops I hear screaming at people, pulling their guns, firing those lethal weapons are out of control, and that comes from fear.

Former Police Chief Has A Plan For 'How To Fix America's Police'


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 12, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Do you try to act stupid, or is this the real you?

I was talking about JESUS CHRIST.

If Jesus was rich when he preached about the poor inheriting the earth there would no Christianity today.


----------



## Stayfly (Jul 12, 2016)

*Hello,

Can i please ask you to spare 3 minutes to fill out my survey for my research project.

The aim of this survey is to gather and highlight some of the general views about corruption and racial inustice in order to include racial discrimination into the scholarly dialogue of corruption. 

Feel free to ask me any questions.

Thank you in advance.*

Corruption and Racial Injustice Survey


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 12, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Why would you think that when the head of the Mormon church is rich, the head of scientology is rich, the Catholic Church is sitting on mountains of cash and I just showed you 50 rich pastors who have lots of followers.

Sheep don't care if the shepherd is rich.  Look at Trump followers.  He's a 1%er who's going to save them.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 12, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Trump has lost untold millions running for office. You guys conveniently ignore that rather poignant fact.


----------

